# Sticky  ODB2 Code Reference



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hoping this isn't a duplicate but I see a lot of codes being put up and no one knows what they are. So here is a list of codes and their "meanings". Some are cryptic but at least it's something to go on. These are not limited or specific to the Cruze. I don't think they are all SAE codes and they might be specific to GM but they may be industry standard.

I recommend getting an Bluetooth OBD2 Scanner like this one http://www.amazon.com/Soliport-Blue...052459&sr=8-2&keywords=obd2+bluetooth+adapter and the Torque app so that you can read and clear code.

*Source*: OBD2 code list that is used by EZFlash (so it isn't just from the internet).

This will be multiple posts due to the post limit of 30k characters

P0005 Fuel Shutoff Valve A Control Circuit/Open
P0006 Fuel Shutoff Valve A Control Circuit Low
P0007 Fuel Shutoff Valve A Control Circuit High
P000A A Camshaft Position Slow Response Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P000B B Camshaft Position Slow Response Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P0010 Intake Camshaft Position Actuator Circuit/Open Bank 1,Cam Phasing 
P0011 Intake Camshaft Position - Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P0013 Exhaust Camshaft Position - Actuator Circuit/Open Bank 1 ,Cam Phasing
P0014 Exhaust Camshaft Position - Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance Bank 1 ,Cam Phasing
P0016 Crankshaft Position Intake Camshaft Position Correlation Bank 1 ,Cam Phasing
P0017 Crankshaft Position Exhaust Camshaft Position Correlation Bank 1 ,Cam Phasing
P0018 Crankshaft Position Intake Camshaft Position Correlation Bank 2 ,Cam Phasing
P0019 Crankshaft Position Exhaust Camshaft Position Correlation Bank 2 ,Cam Phasing
P0020 Intake Camshaft Position Actuator Circuit/Open Bank 2 ,Cam Phasing
P0021 Intake Camshaft Position - Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance Bank 2,Cam Phasing
P0023 Exhaust Camshaft Position - Actuator Circuit/Open Bank 2,Cam Phasing
P0024 Exhaust Camshaft Position - Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance Bank 2,Cam Phasing
P0030 Heated Oxygen Sensor (H02S) Heater Control Circuit Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0031 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Circuit Low Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0032 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Circuit High Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0033 Turbocharger/Supercharger Bypass Valve Control Circuit,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0034 Turbocharger/Supercharger Bypass Valve Control Circuit Low,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0035 Turbocharger/Supercharger Bypass Valve Control Circuit High,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0036 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Control Circuit Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0037 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Circuit Low Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0038 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Circuit High Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0045 Turbocharger Boost Control Solenoid Control Circuit ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0047 Turbocharger Boost Control Solenoid Control Circuit Low Voltage ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0048 Turbocharger Boost Control Solenoid Control Circuit High Voltage ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0050 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0051 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Circuit Low Voltage Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0052 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Circuit High Voltage Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0053 HO2S Heater Resistance Bank 1 Sensor 1 (PCM) ,O2 Sensor
P0054 HO2S Heater Resistance Bank 1 Sensor 2 (PCM) ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0055 HO2S Heater Resistance (Bank 1 Sensor 3) ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0056 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0057 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Circuit Low Voltage Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0058 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Circuit High Voltage Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0059 HO2S Heater Resistance (Bank 2 Sensor 1) ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0060 HO2S Heater Resistance (Bank 2 Sensor 2) ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0061 HO2S Heater Resistance (Bank 2 Sensor 3) ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0062 HO2S Heater Control Circuit (Bank 2 Sensor 3) ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0063 HO2S Heater Control Circuit Low (Bank 2 Sensor 3) ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0064 HO2S Heater Control Circuit High (Bank 2 Sensor 3) ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0068 Throttle Body Airflow Performance (PCM),ETC Control
P0069 Manifold Absolute Pressure - Barometric Pressure Correlation,Sensors 
P0071 Ambient Air Temperature Sensor Performance ,Sensors
P0072 Ambient Air Temperature Sensor Circuit Low Input ,Sensors
P0073 Ambient Air Temperature Sensor Circuit High Input ,Sensors
P0074 Ambient Air Temperature Sensor Other ,Sensors
P0087 Fuel Rail/System Pressure - Too Low,Fuel Rail
P0088 Fuel Rail/System Pressure - Too High,Fuel Rail
P0089 Fuel Pressure Regulator 1 Performance,Fuel Rail
P0090 Fuel Pressure Regulator 1 Control Circuit/Open,Fuel Rail
P0091 Fuel Pressure Regulator 1 Control Circuit Low,Fuel Rail
P0092 Fuel Pressure Regulator 1 Control Circuit High,Fuel Rail
P0096 Intake Air Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Range/Performance Bank 1,Sensors
P0097 Intake Air Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Low Bank 1,Sensors
P0098 Intake Air Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit High Bank 1,Sensors
P0099 Intake Air Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Intermittent/Erratic Bank 1,Sensors
P00B3 Radiator Coolant Temperature (RCT) Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P00B4 Radiator Coolant Temperature (RCT) Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors 
P00B6 Radiator Coolant Temperature (RCT) – ECT Correlation ,Sensors
P00B7 Engine Coolant Flow Insufficient,Engine Operation 
P00C0 No Additional Information
P00C1 No Additional Information
P00C2 No Additional Information
P00C4 No Additional Information
P00C7 Intake Air Pressure Measurement System – Multiple Sensors Not Plausible ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0100 MAF Sensor Circuit Insufficient Activity ,Sensors
P0101 Mass Air Flow (MAF) Sensor Performance ,Sensors
P0102 Mass Air Flow (MAF) Sensor Circuit Low Frequency ,Sensors
P0103 Mass Air Flow (MAF) Sensor Circuit High Frequency ,Sensors
P0104 Mass Air Flow Circuit Intermittent ,Sensors
P0105 MAP Sensor Circuit Insufficient Activity ,Sensors
P0106 Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP) System Performance ,Sensors
P0107 Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP) Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P0108 Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP) Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P0109 Manifold Absolute Pressure Circuit Intermittent ,Sensors
P010C Mass Air Flow Sensor 2 (MAF2) Sensor Circuit Low Frequency ,Sensors
P010D Mass Air Flow Sensor 2 (MAF2) Sensor Circuit High Frequency ,Sensors
P0110 Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor Circuit ,Sensors
P0111 Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor Performance ,Sensors
P0112 Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P0113 Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P0114 Intake Air Temperature Circuit Intermittent ,Sensors
P0115 Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) Sensor Circuit ,Sensors
P0116 Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) Sensor Performance ,Sensors
P0117 Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P0118 Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P0119 Engine Coolant Temperature Circuit Intermittent ,Sensors
P0120 TP System Performance ,Sensors
P0121 TP Sensor Circuit Insufficient Activity ,Sensors
P0122 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P0123 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P0124 Throttle Position Sensor 1 Circuit Intermittent ,Sensors
P0125 Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) Insufficient for Closed Loop Fuel Control,Engine Operation
P0126 Insufficient ECT for Stable Operation,Engine Operation
P0128 Coolant Thermostat Below Thermostat Regulating Temperature ,Engine Operation
P012B Turbocharger/Supercharger Inlet Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance ,Sensors
P012C Turbocharger/Supercharger Inlet Pressure Sensor Circuit Low ,Sensors
P012D Turbocharger/Supercharger Inlet Pressure Sensor Circuit High ,Sensors
P0130 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Closed Loop (CL) Performance Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0131 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Low Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0132 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit High Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0133 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Slow Response Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0134 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Insufficient Activity Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0135 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Performance Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0136 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0137 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Low Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0138 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit High Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0139 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Slow Response Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P013A O2 Slow Response Rich to Lean Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P013B O2 Slow Response Lean to Rich Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P013C O2 Slow Response Rich to Lean Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P013D O2 Slow Response Lean to Rich Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P013E O2 Delayed Response Rich to Lean Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0140 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Insufficient Activity Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0141 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Performance Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0142 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Bank 1 Sensor 3 ,O2 Sensor
P0143 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Low Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 3 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0144 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit High Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 3 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0145 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Bank 1 Sensor 2 Slow Response ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0146 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Insufficient Activity Bank 1 Sensor 3 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0147 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Performance Bank 1 Sensor 3 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P014A O2 Delayed Response Rich to Lean Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P014B O2 Delayed Response Lean to Rich Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0150 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Closed Loop (CL) Performance Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0151 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Low Voltage Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0152 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit High Voltage Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0153 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Slow Response Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0154 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Insufficient Activity Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0155 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Performance Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0156 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0157 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Low Voltage Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0158 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit High Voltage Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0159 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Slow Response Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P015A O2 Delayed Response Rich to Lean Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P015B O2 Delayed Response Lean to Rich Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P015C O2 Delayed Response Rich to Lean Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P015D O2 Delayed Response Lean to Rich Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P0160 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Insufficient Activity Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0161 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Performance Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P0162 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 3 ,O2 Sensor
P0163 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 3 Low Voltage ,O2 Sensor
P0164 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 3 High Voltage ,O2 Sensor
P0165 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 3 Slow Response ,O2 Sensor
P0166 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 3 No Activity Detected ,O2 Sensor
P0167 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 3 ,O2 Sensor
P0169 Fuel Composition Sensor ,Sensors
P0170 Fuel Trim Bank 1,Fuel Trims 
P0171 Fuel Trim System Lean Bank 1 ,Fuel Trims
P0172 Fuel Trim System Rich Bank 1 ,Fuel Trims
P0173 Fuel Trim Bank 2 ,Fuel Trims
P0174 Fuel Trim System Lean Bank 2,Fuel Trims 
P0175 Fuel Trim System Rich Bank 2 ,Fuel Trims
P0176 Fuel Composition Sensor Circuit ,Sensors
P0177 Fuel Composition Sensor Circuit Performance ,Sensors
P0178 Fuel Composition Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P0179 Fuel Composition Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P017B No Additional Information
P017C No Additional Information
P017D No Additional Information
P0180 Fuel Temperature Sensor 1 Circuit ,Sensors
P0181 Fuel Temp. Sensor 1 Circuit Performance ,Sensors
P0182 Fuel Temperature Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P0183 Fuel Temperature Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P0184 Fuel Temperature Sensor 1 Circuit Intermittent ,Sensors
P0185 Fuel Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit ,Sensors
P0186 Fuel Temp. Sensor 2 Circuit Performance ,Sensors
P0187 Fuel Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P0188 Fuel Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P0189 Fuel Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Intermittent ,Sensors
P0190 Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Circuit ,Sensors
P0191 Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Circuit Performance ,Sensors
P0192 Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P0193 Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P0194 Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Circuit Intermittent ,Sensors
P0195 Engine Oil Temperature Sensor ,Sensors
P0196 Engine Oil Temperature Sensor Performance ,Sensors
P0197 Engine Oil Temperature Sensor Low Voltage ,Sensors
P0198 Engine Oil Temperature Sensor High Voltage ,Sensors
P0199 Engine Oil Temperature Sensor Intermittent ,Sensors
P019F No Additional Information
P01A0 No Additional Information
P01A1 No Additional Information
P01A4 No Additional Information
P01A5 No Additional Information
P01A6 No Additional Information
P01A7 No Additional Information
P01A8 No Additional Information
P01A9 No Additional Information
P01AB No Additional Information
P01AC No Additional Information
P01AD No Additional Information
P01B0 No Additional Information
P01B1 No Additional Information
P01B2 No Additional Information
P01B5 No Additional Information
P01B6 No Additional Information
P01B7 No Additional Information
P0200 Injector Control Circuit,Injector Control 
P0201 Injector 1 Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P0202 Injector 2 Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P0203 Injector 3 Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P0204 Injector 4 Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P0205 Injector 5 Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P0206 Injector 6 Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P0207 Injector 7 Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P0208 Injector 8 Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P0209 Injector 9 Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P0210 Injector 10 Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P0211 Injector 11 Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P0212 Injector 12 Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P0213 Cold Start Injector 1 ,Injector Control
P0214 Cold Start Injector 2 ,Injector Control
P0215 Engine Shutoff Control Circuit ,Engine Operation
P0216 Injection Timing Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P0217 Engine Overtemp Condition ,Engine Operation
P0218 Transmission Fluid Overtemperature ,Transmission
P0219 Engine Overspeed Condition ,Engine Operation
P0220 APP Sensor 2 Circuit ,Sensors
P0221 APP (Throttle Position) Sensor 2 Circuit Performance ,Sensors
P0222 APP (Throttle Position) Sensor 2 Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P0223 APP (Throttle Position) Sensor 2 Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P0224 Throttle Position Sensor 2 Intermittent ,Sensors
P0225 APP Sensor 3 Circuit ,Sensors
P0226 APP Sensor 3 Circuit Performance ,Sensors
P0227 APP Sensor 3 Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P0228 APP Sensor 3 Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P0229 Throttle Position Sensor 3 Intermittent ,Sensors
P0230 Fuel Pump Relay Control Circuit ,Fuel Pump
P0231 Fuel Pump Feedback Circuit Low Voltage ,Fuel Pump
P0232 Fuel Pump Feedback Circuit High Voltage ,Fuel Pump
P0233 Fuel Pump Secondary Circuit Intermittent ,Fuel Pump
P0234 Turbocharger Engine Overboost Condition ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0235 Turbocharger Boost Sensor 1 Circuit ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0236 Turbocharger Boost System ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0237 Turbocharger Boost Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0238 Turbocharger Boost Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0239 Turbocharger Boost Sensor 2 Circuit ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P023A Charge Air Cooler Coolant Pump Control Circuit/Open ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P023B Charge Air Cooler Coolant Pump Control Circuit Low ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P023C Charge Air Cooler Coolant Pump Control Circuit High ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0240 Turbocharger Boost Sensor 2 Performance ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0241 Turbocharger Boost Sensor 2 Circuit Low Voltage ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0242 Turbocharger Boost Sensor 2 Circuit High Voltage ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0243 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid 1 ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0244 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid 1 Performance ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0245 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid 1 Low Voltage ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0246 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid 1 High Voltage ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0247 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid 2 ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0248 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid 2 Performance ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0249 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid 2 Low Voltage ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0250 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid 2 High Voltage ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P0251 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control A Malfunction (Cam/Rotor/Injector) ,Fuel Pump
P0252 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control A Range/Performance (Cam/Rotor/Injector) ,Fuel Pump
P0253 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control A Low (Cam/Rotor/Injector) ,Fuel Pump
P0254 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control A High (Cam/Rotor/Injector) ,Fuel Pump
P0255 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control A Intermittent (Cam/Rotor/Injector) ,Fuel Pump
P0256 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control B Malfunction (Cam/Rotor/Injector) ,Fuel Pump
P0257 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control B Range/Performance (Cam/Rotor/Injector) ,Fuel Pump
P0258 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control B Low (Cam/Rotor/Injector) ,Fuel Pump
P0259 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control B High (Cam/Rotor/Injector) ,Fuel Pump
P025A Fuel Pump Module Control Circuit/Open,Fuel Pump
P0260 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control B Intermittent (Cam/Rotor/Injector) ,Fuel Pump
P0261 Cylinder 1 Injector Circuit Low ,Injector Control
P0262 Cylinder 1 Injector Circuit High,Injector Control 
P0263 Cylinder 1 Contribution/Balance Fault ,Injector Control
P0264 Cylinder 2 Injector Circuit Low ,Injector Control
P0265 Cylinder 2 Injector Circuit High ,Injector Control
P0266 Cylinder 2 Contribution/Balance Fault ,Injector Control
P0267 Cylinder 3 Injector Circuit Low ,Injector Control
P0268 Cylinder 3 Injector Circuit High ,Injector Control
P0269 Cylinder 3 Contribution/Balance Fault ,Injector Control
P0270 Cylinder 4 Injector Circuit Low ,Injector Control
P0271 Cylinder 4 Injector Circuit High ,Injector Control
P0272 Cylinder 4 Contribution/Balance Fault ,Injector Control
P0273 Cylinder 5 Injector Circuit Low ,Injector Control
P0274 Cylinder 5 Injector Circuit High ,Injector Control
P0275 Cylinder 5 Contribution/Balance Fault ,Injector Control
P0276 Cylinder 6 Injector Circuit Low ,Injector Control
P0277 Cylinder 6 Injector Circuit High ,Injector Control
P0278 Cylinder 6 Contribution/Balance Fault ,Injector Control
P0279 Cylinder 7 Injector Circuit Low ,Injector Control
P0280 Cylinder 7 Injector Circuit High ,Injector Control
P0281 Cylinder 7 Contribution/Balance Fault ,Injector Control
P0282 Cylinder 8 Injector Circuit Low ,Injector Control
P0283 Cylinder 8 Injector Circuit High ,Injector Control
P0284 Cylinder 8 Contribution/Balance Fault ,Injector Control
P0285 Cylinder 9 Injector Circuit Low ,Injector Control
P0286 Cylinder 9 Injector Circuit High ,Injector Control
P0287 Cylinder 9 Contribution/Balance Fault ,Injector Control
P0288 Cylinder 10 Injector Circuit Low ,Injector Control
P0289 Cylinder 10 Injector Circuit High ,Injector Control
P0290 Cylinder 10 Contribution/Balance Fault ,Injector Control
P0291 Cylinder 11 Injector Circuit Low ,Injector Control
P0292 Cylinder 11 Injector Circuit High ,Injector Control
P0293 Cylinder 11 Contribution/Balance Fault ,Injector Control
P0294 Cylinder 12 Injector Circuit Low ,Injector Control
P0295 Cylinder 12 Injector Circuit High ,Injector Control
P0296 Cylinder 12 Contribution/Range Fault ,Injector Control
P0299 Turbocharger/Supercharger A Underboost Condition,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P029D Cylinder 1 - Injector Leaking,Injector Control
P02A1 Cylinder 2 - Injector Leaking,Injector Control
P02A5 Cylinder 3 - Injector Leaking,Injector Control
P02A9 Cylinder 4 - Injector Leaking,Injector Control
P0300 Engine Misfire Detected ,Engine Operation
P0301 Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected ,Engine Operation
P0302 Cylinder 2 Misfire Detected ,Engine Operation
P0303 Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected ,Engine Operation
P0304 Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected ,Engine Operation
P0305 Cylinder 5 Misfire Detected ,Engine Operation
P0306 Cylinder 6 Misfire Detected ,Engine Operation
P0307 Cylinder 7 Misfire Detected ,Engine Operation
P0308 Cylinder 8 Misfire Detected ,Engine Operation
P0309 Cylinder 9 Misfire Detected ,Engine Operation
P0310 Cylinder 10 Misfire Detected ,Engine Operation
P0311 Cylinder 11 Misfire Detected ,Engine Operation
P0312 Cylinder 12 Misfire Detected ,Engine Operation
P0313 Misfire Detected With Low Fuel Level ,Engine Operation
P0315 Crankshaft position (CKP) system variation values are not stored in the PCM memory ,Engine Operation
P0318 Rough Road Sensor Circuit 
P0320 Ignition/Distributor Engine Speed Input Circuit Malfunction ,Ignition System
P0321 Ignition/Distributor Engine Speed Input Circuit Range/Performance ,Ignition System
P0322 IC Module 4X Reference Circuit No Frequency ,Ignition System
P0323 Ignition/Distributor Engine Speed Input Circuit Intermittent ,Ignition System
P0324 Knock Sensor (KS) Module Performance ,Ignition System
P0325 PCM Knock Sensor Circuit ,Ignition System
P0326 Knock Sensor Circuit Excessive Spark Retard ,Ignition System
P0327 Knock Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Ignition System
P0328 Knock Sensor 1 Circuit High Input (Bank 1 or Single Sensor) ,Ignition System
P0329 Knock Sensor 1 Circuit Intermittent (Bank 1 or Single Sensor) ,Ignition System
P0330 Knock Sensor (KS) Circuit Bank 2 ,Ignition System
P0331 Knock Sensor 2 Circuit Range/Performance (Bank 2),Ignition System 
P0332 Knock Sensor 2 Circuit Low Input (Bank 2) ,Ignition System
P0333 Knock Sensor 2 Circuit High Input (Bank 2) ,Ignition System
P0334 Knock Sensor 2 Circuit Intermittent (Bank 2) ,Ignition System
P0335 CKP Sensor A Circuit Performance ,Sensors
P0336 Crankshaft Position (CKP) Sensor A Performance ,Sensors
P0337 Crankshaft Position (CKP) Sensor Circuit Low Duty Cycle ,Sensors
P0338 Crankshaft Position (CKP) Sensor Circuit High Duty Cycle ,Sensors
P0339 Crankshaft Position (CKP) Sensor Circuit Intermittent ,Sensors
P0340 Intake Camshaft Position (CMP) Bank 1 Sensor Circuit ,Cam Phasing
P0341 Intake Camshaft Position (CMP) Bank 1 Sensor Performance ,Cam Phasing
P0342 Intake Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Low Input ,Cam Phasing
P0343 Intake Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit High Input ,Cam Phasing
P0344 Intake Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Intermittent ,Cam Phasing
P0345 Intake Camshaft Position (CMP) Bank 2 Sensor Circuit,Cam Phasing
P0346 Intake Camshaft Position (CMP) Bank 2 Sensor Performance ,Cam Phasing
P034A No Additional Information
P034B No Additional Information
P0350 Ignition Coil Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction ,Ignition System
P0351 Ignition Coil 1 Control Circuit ,Ignition System
P0352 Ignition Coil 2 Control Circuit ,Ignition System
P0353 Ignition Coil 3 Control Circuit ,Ignition System
P0354 Ignition Coil 4 Control Circuit ,Ignition System
P0355 Ignition Coil 5 Control Circuit ,Ignition System
P0356 Ignition Coil 6 Control Circuit ,Ignition System
P0357 Ignition Coil 7 Control Circuit ,Ignition System
P0358 Ignition Coil 8 Control Circuit ,Ignition System
P0359 Ignition Coil I Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction ,Ignition System
P0360 Ignition Coil J Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction ,Ignition System
P0361 Ignition Coil K Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction ,Ignition System
P0362 Ignition Coil L Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction ,Ignition System
P0365 Exhaust Camshaft Position (CMP) Bank 1 Sensor Circuit,Cam Phasing
P0366 Exhaust Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Range/Performance Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P0367 Exhaust Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Low Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P0368 Exhaust Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit High Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P0370 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal A Malfunction ,Ignition System
P0371 IC 24X Reference Circuit Too Many Pulses ,Ignition System
P0372 IC 24X Reference Circuit Missing Pulses ,Ignition System
P0373 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal A Intermittent/Erratic Pulses ,Ignition System
P0374 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal A No Pulses ,Ignition System
P0375 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal B Malfunction ,Ignition System
P0376 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal B Too Many Pulses ,Ignition System
P0377 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal B Too Few Pulses ,Ignition System
P0378 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal B Intermittent/Erratic Pulses ,Ignition System


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

P0379 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal B No Pulses ,Ignition System
P0380 Glow Plug/Heater Circuit A Malfunction ,Diesel
P0381 Glow Plug/Heater Indicator Circuit Malfunction ,Diesel
P0382 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow Malfunction ,Emissions
P0385 Crankshaft Position (CKP) Sensor B Circuit ,Sensors
P0386 Crankshaft Position (CKP) Sensor B Performance ,Sensors
P0387 Crankshaft Position Sensor B Circuit Low Input ,Sensors
P0388 Crankshaft Position Sensor B Circuit High Input ,Sensors
P0389 Crankshaft Position Sensor B Circuit Intermittent ,Sensors
P0390 Exhaust Camshaft Position (CMP) Bank 2 Sensor Circuit ,Cam Phasing
P0391 Exhaust Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Range/Performance Bank 2,Cam Phasing
P0400 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow Malfunction ,Emissions
P0401 Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Flow Insufficient ,Emissions
P0402 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow Excessive Detected ,Emissions
P0403 Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Solenoid Control Circuit ,Emissions
P0404 Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Open Position Performance ,Emissions
P0405 Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Position Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Emissions
P0406 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Sensor A Circuit High ,Emissions
P0407 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Sensor B Circuit Low ,Emissions
P0408 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Sensor B Circuit High ,Emissions
P0410 Secondary Air Injection (AIR) System ,Emissions
P0411 Secondary Air Injection (AIR) System ,Emissions
P0412 Secondary Air Injection (AIR) Solenoid Relay Control Circuit Bank 1 ,Emissions
P0413 Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve A Circuit Open ,Emissions
P0414 Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve A Circuit Shorted ,Emissions
P0415 Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve B Circuit Malfunction ,Emissions
P0416 Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve B Circuit Open ,Emissions
P0417 Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve B Circuit Shorted ,Emissions
P0418 Secondary Air Injection (AIR) Pump Relay Control Circuit Bank 1 ,Emissions
P0419 Secondary Air Injection (AIR) Pump Relay Control Circuit Bank 2 ,Emissions
P0420 Catalyst System Low Efficiency ,Emissions
P042E Exhaust Gas Recirculation A Control Stuck Open ,Emissions
P0421 Warm Up Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1) ,Emissions
P0422 Catalyst System Low Efficiency Bank 1 ,Emissions
P0423 Heated Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1) ,Emissions
P0424 Heated Catalyst Temperature Below Threshold (Bank 1) ,Emissions
P0430 Catalyst System Low Efficiency Bank 2 ,Emissions
P0431 Warm Up Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 2) ,Emissions
P0432 Catalyst System Low Efficiency Bank 2 ,Emissions
P0433 Heated Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 2) ,Emissions
P0434 Heated Catalyst Temperature Below Threshold (Bank 2) ,Emissions
P043E Evaporative Emission System Leak Detection Reference Orifice Low Flow ,Emissions
P043F Evaporative Emission System Leak Detection Reference Orifice High Flow ,Emissions
P0440 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System ,Emissions
P0441 Evaporative Emission Control System Incorrect Purge Flow ,Emissions
P0442 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Small Leak Detected ,Emissions
P0443 EVAP Purge Solenoid Valve 1 Control Circuit ,Emissions
P0444 Evaporative Emission Control System Purge Control Valve Circuit Open ,Emissions
P0445 Evaporative Emission Control System Purge Control Valve Circuit Shorted ,Emissions
P0446 EVAP Vent Solenoid Valve Control System ,Emissions
P0447 Evaporative Emission Control System Vent Control Circuit Open ,Emissions
P0448 Evaporative Emission Control System Vent Control Circuit Shorted ,Emissions
P0449 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Vent Solenoid Control Circuit ,Emissions
P0450 Fuel Tank Pressure Sensor Circuit ,Emissions
P0451 Evaporative Emission Control System Pressure Sensor Range/Performance ,Emissions
P0452 Fuel Tank Pressure Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Emissions
P0453 Fuel Tank Pressure Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Emissions
P0454 Evaporative Emission Control System Pressure Sensor Intermittent ,Emissions
P0455 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detected ,Emissions
P0458 Evaporative Emission System Purge Control Valve Circuit Low,Emissions
P0459 Evaporative Emission System Purge Control Valve Circuit High,Emissions
P0460 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit ,Sensors
P0461 Fuel Level Sensor Performance ,Sensors
P0462 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P0463 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P0464 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit Intermittent ,Sensors
P0465 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit Malfunction ,Emissions
P0466 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit Range/Performance ,Emissions
P0467 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit Low Input ,Emissions
P0468 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit High Input ,Emissions
P0469 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit Intermittent ,Emissions
P0470 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Malfunction ,Emissions
P0471 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Range/Performance ,Emissions
P0472 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Low ,Emissions
P0473 Exhaust Pressure Sensor High ,Emissions
P0474 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Intermittent ,Emissions
P0475 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Malfunction ,Emissions
P0476 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Range/Performance ,Emissions
P0477 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Low ,Emissions
P0478 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve High ,Emissions
P0479 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Intermittent ,Emissions
P0480 Cooling Fan Relay 1 Control Circuit ,Cooling
P0481 Cooling Fan Relay 2 Control Circuit ,Cooling
P0482 Cooling Fan 3 Control Circuit Malfunction ,Cooling
P0483 Cooling Fan Rationality Check Malfunction ,Cooling
P0484 Cooling Fan Circuit Over Current ,Cooling
P0485 Cooling Fan Power/Ground Circuit Malfunction,Cooling
P0493 Cooling Fan Overspeed,Cooling
P0495 Cooling Fan Speed High,Cooling
P0496 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Flow During Non-Purge ,Emissions
P0497 Evaporative Emission System Low Purge Flow,Emissions
P0498 Evaporative Emission System Vent Valve Control Circuit Low,Emissions
P0499 Evaporative Emission System Vent Valve Control Circuit High,Emissions
P0500 Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS) Circuit ,Sensors
P0501 Vehicle Speed Sensor Range/Performance ,Sensors
P0502 Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS) Circuit Low Input ,Sensors
P0503 Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS) Circuit Intermittent ,Sensors
P0505 Idle Control System Malfunction ,ETC Control
P0506 Idle Speed Low ,ETC Control
P0507 Idle Speed High ,ETC Control
P050A Cold Start Idle Air Control System Performance,ETC Control
P050B Cold Start Ignition Timing Performance,Engine Operation
P050D Cold Start Rough Idle,Engine Operation
P050E Cold Start Engine Exhaust Temperature Too Low,Engine Operation
P050F Brake Assist Vacuum Too Low
P0510 Closed Throttle Position Switch Malfunction ,ETC Control
P0512 Start Switch Circuit 
P0513 Incorrect Immobilizer Key ,Security
P0520 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor/Switch Circuit Malfunction ,Sensors
P0521 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance ,Sensors
P0522 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor/Switch Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P0523 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor/Switch Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P0526 Cooling Fan Speed Sensor Circuit ,Cooling
P0530 A/C Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit Malfunction ,Air Conditioning
P0531 A/C Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance ,Air Conditioning
P0532 Air Conditioning (A/C) Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Air Conditioning
P0533 Air Conditioning (A/C) Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Air Conditioning
P0534 Air Conditioner Refrigerant Charge Loss ,Air Conditioning
P0550 Power Steering Pressure (PSP) Switch Circuit 
P0551 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0552 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0553 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0554 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P0556 Brake Booster Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance
P0557 Brake Booster Pressure Sensor Circuit Low
P0558 Brake Booster Pressure Sensor Circuit High
P0560 System Voltage 
P0561 System Voltage Unstable 
P0562 System Voltage Low (TCM) ,Transmission
P0563 System Voltage High (TCM) ,Transmission
P0564 Cruise Control Multi-Function Switch Circuit (PCM) 
P0565 Cruise Control On Signal Malfunction 
P0566 Cruise Control Off Signal Malfunction 
P0567 Cruise Control Resume Signal Malfunction 
P0568 Cruise Control Set Signal Malfunction 
P0569 Cruise Control Coast Signal Malfunction 
P056C Cruise Control Coast System Malfunction 
P0570 Cruise Control Accel Signal Malfunction 
P0571 Cruise Control Brake Switch Circuit 
P0572 Cruise/Brake Switch Circuit Low Input Conditions
P0573 Cruise Control/Brake Switch A Circuit High 
P0574 Vehicle Speed Too High above 110 mph Cruise Control Disabled 
P0575 Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P0576 Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P0576 Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P0578 Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P0579 Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P057C Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P057D Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P057E Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P0580 Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P0581 Cruise Control Multi-Function Input A Circuit High
P0597 Thermostat Heater Control Circuit/Open,Cooling
P0598 Thermostat Heater Control Circuit Low,Cooling
P0599 Thermostat Heater Control Circuit High,Cooling
P0600 Serial Communication Link Malfunction 
P0601 Control Module Read Only Memory (ROM) 
P0602 Control Module Not Programmed 
P0603 Control Module Long Term Memory Reset 
P0604 Control Module Random Access Memory (RAM) 
P0605 Control Module Programming Read Only Memory (ROM) 
P0606 Control Module Internal Performance 
P0607 ECU Malfunction 
P0608 Control Module VSS Output A Malfunction 
P0609 Control Module VSS Output B Malfunction 
P0610 Control Module Vehicle Options Incorrect 
P0611 Fuel Injector Control Module Performance ,Injector Control
P0615 Starter Relay Control Circuit 
P0616 Starter Relay Control Circuit Low Voltage 
P0617 Starter Relay Control Circuit High Voltage 
P0620 Generator Control Circuit Malfunction 
P0621 Generator L-Terminal Circuit 
P0622 Generator F-Terminal Circuit 
P0625 Generator F-Terminal Circuit Low Voltage 
P0626 Generator F-Terminal Circuit High Voltage 
P0627 Fuel Pump A Control Circuit/Open,Fuel Pump
P0628 Fuel Pump Relay Control Circuit Low Voltage ,Fuel Pump
P0629 Fuel Pump Relay Control Circuit High Voltage ,Fuel Pump
P062B Internal Control Module Fuel Injector Control Performance,Injector Control
P062F Control Module Long Term Memory Performance
P0630 VIN Not Programmed or Mismatched — Engine Control Module (ECM),Security
P0633 Immobilizer Key Not Programmed,Security
P0638 Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) Command Performance ,ETC Control
P0641 PCM voltage out of tolerance condition on the 5-volt reference circuit 
P0642 Sensor Reference Voltage A Circuit Low
P0643 Sensor Reference Voltage A Circuit High
P0645 Air Conditioning (A/C) Clutch Relay Control Circuit ,Air Conditioning
P0646 Air Conditioning (A/C) Clutch Relay Control Circuit ,Air Conditioning
P0647 Air Conditioning (A/C) Clutch Relay Control Circuit ,Air Conditioning
P064D Internal Control Module O2 Sensor Processor Performance Bank 1,O2 Sensor
P0650 Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) Control Circuit 
P0651 PCM voltage out of tolerance condition on the 5-volt reference circuit 
P0652 Sensor Reference Voltage B Circuit Low
P0653 Sensor Reference Voltage B Circuit High
P0654 Engine RPM Output Circuit Malfunction 
P0655 Engine Hot Lamp Output Control Circuit Malfucntion 
P0656 Fuel Level Output Circuit Malfunction 
P0660 Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Solenoid Control Circuit 
P0661 Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Solenoid Control Circuit Low Voltage 
P0662 Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Solenoid Control Circuit High Voltage 
P0685 Engine Controls Ignition Relay Control Circuit (PCM) 
P0686 ECM/PCM Power Relay Control Circuit Low
P0687 ECM/PCM Power Relay Control Circuit High
P0689 ECM/PCM Power Relay Sense Circuit Low
P0690 ECM/PCM Power Relay Sense Circuit High
P0691 Cooling Fan Relay Control Circuit Low Voltage ,Cooling
P0693 Cooling Fan Relay Control Circuit Low Voltage ,Cooling
P0692 Cooling Fan Relay Control Circuit High Voltage ,Cooling
P0694 Cooling Fan Relay Control Circuit High Voltage ,Cooling
P0695 Cooling Fan 3 Control Circuit Low,Cooling
P0696 Cooling Fan 3 Control Circuit High,Cooling
P0697 Sensor Reference Voltage C Circuit/Open
P0698 Sensor Reference Voltage C Circuit Low
P0699 Sensor Reference Voltage C Circuit High
P069E Fuel Pump Control Module Requested MIL Illumination
P06A3 5V Reference 4 Circuit 
P06AF Torque Management System - Forced Engine Shutdown 
P06B6 Control Module Knock Sensor Processor 1 Performance ,Ignition System
P06B7 Control Module Knock Sensor Processor 2 Performance,Ignition System
P06E4 No Additional Information
P0700 Transmission Control System Malfunction ,Transmission
P0701 Transmission Control System Range/Performance ,Transmission
P0702 Transmission Control System Electrical ,Transmission
P0703 Brake Switch Circuit Malfunction 
P0704 Clutch Switch Input Circuit Malfunction 
P0705 Trans Range Switch Circuit ,Transmission
P0706 Trans Range Switch Performance ,Transmission
P0707 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit Low Input ,Transmission
P0708 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit High Input ,Transmission
P0709 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit Intermittent ,Transmission
P0710 Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor Circuit Malfunction ,Transmission
P0711 TFT Sensor Circuit Range/Performance ,Transmission
P0712 Transmission Fluid Temperature (TFT) Sensor Circuit Low Input ,Transmission
P0713 Transmission Fluid Temperature (TFT) Sensor Circuit High Input ,Transmission
P0714 Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor Circuit Intermittent ,Transmission
P0715 Input/Turbine Speed Sensor Circuit Malfunction ,Transmission
P0716 Input Speed Sensor Circuit Intermittent ,Transmission
P0717 Input Speed Sensor Circuit Low Input ,Transmission
P0718 Input/Turbine Speed Sensor Circuit Intermittent ,Transmission
P0719 Brake Switch Circuit Low Input 
P071A Transmission Tow Mode Switch Circuit,Transmission
P071D Transmission Mode Switch B Circuit,Transmission
P0720 Output Speed Sensor Circuit Malfunction ,Transmission
P0721 Output Speed Sensor Range/Performance ,Transmission
P0722 Output Speed Sensor Circuit Low Input ,Transmission
P0723 Output Speed Sensor Intermittent ,Transmission
P0724 Brake Switch Circuit High Input 
P0725 Engine Speed Input Circuit 
P0726 Engine Speed Input Circuit Range/Performance 
P0727 Engine Speed Circuit No Signal 
P0728 Engine Speed Input Circuit Intermittent 
P0730 Incorrect Gear Ratio ,Transmission
P0731 Incorrect 1st Gear Ratio ,Transmission
P0732 Incorrect 2nd Gear Ratio ,Transmission
P0733 Incorrect 3rd Gear Ratio ,Transmission
P0734 Incorrect 4th Gear Ratio ,Transmission
P0735 Gear 5 Incorrect ratio ,Transmission
P0736 Reverse incorrect gear ratio ,Transmission
P0740 TCC Enable Solenoid Circuit Electrical ,Transmission
P0741 TCC System Stuck Off ,Transmission
P0742 TCC System Stuck On ,Transmission
P0743 TCC Enable Solenoid Circuit Electrical ,Transmission
P0744 Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Intermittent ,Transmission
P0745 Pressure Control Solenoid Malfunction ,Transmission
P0746 Pressure Control Solenoid Performance or Stuck Off ,Transmission
P0747 Pressure Control Solenoid Stuck On ,Transmission
P0748 Pressure Control Solenoid Circuit Electrical ,Transmission
P0749 Pressure Control Solenoid Intermittent ,Transmission
P0750 Shift Solenoid A Malfunction ,Transmission
P0751 1-2 Shift Solenoid Valve Performance No First or Fourth Gear ,Transmission
P0752 1-2 Shift Solenoid Valve Performance No Second or Third Gear ,Transmission
P0753 1-2 Shift Solenoid Circuit Electrical ,Transmission
P0754 Shift Solenoid A Intermittent ,Transmission
P0755 Shift Solenoid B Malfunction ,Transmission
P0756 2-3 Shift Solenoid Valve Performance No First or Second Gear ,Transmission
P0757 2-3 Shift Solenoid Valve Performance No Third or Fourth Gear ,Transmission
P0758 2-3 Shift Solenoid Circuit Electrical ,Transmission
P0759 Shift Solenoid B Intermittent ,Transmission
P0760 Shift Solenoid C Malfunction ,Transmission
P0761 Shift Solenoid C Performance or Stuck Off ,Transmission
P0762 Shift Solenoid C Stuck On ,Transmission
P0763 Shift Solenoid C Electrical ,Transmission
P0764 Shift Solenoid C Intermittent ,Transmission
P0765 Shift Solenoid D Malfunction ,Transmission
P0766 Shift Solenoid D Performance or Stuck Off ,Transmission
P0767 Shift Solenoid D Stuck On ,Transmission
P0768 Shift Solenoid D Electrical ,Transmission
P0769 Shift Solenoid D Intermittent ,Transmission
P0770 Shift Solenoid E Malfunction ,Transmission
P0771 Shift Solenoid E Performance or Stuck Off ,Transmission
P0772 Shift Solenoid E Stuck On ,Transmission
P0773 Shift Solenoid E Electrical ,Transmission
P0774 Shift Solenoid E Intermittent ,Transmission
P077B Output Speed Sensor Direction Incorrect ,Transmission
P07B5 Transmission Park Position Sensor/Switch A Circuit Performance/Low,Transmission
P07B6 Transmission Park Position Sensor/Switch A Circuit Performance High,Transmission
P0780 Shift Malfunction ,Transmission
P0781 1-2 Shift Malfunction ,Transmission
P0782 2-3 Shift Malfunction ,Transmission
P0783 3-4 Shift Malfunction ,Transmission
P0784 4-5 Shift Malfunction ,Transmission
P0785 3-2 Shift Solenoid Circuit Electrical ,Transmission
P0786 Shift/Timing Solenoid Range/Performance ,Transmission
P0787 Shift/Timing Solenoid Low ,Transmission
P0788 Shift/Timing Solenoid High ,Transmission
P0789 Shift/Timing Solenoid Intermittent ,Transmission
P0790 Normal/Performance Switch Circuit Malfunction ,Transmission
P0800 Transfer Case Control System (MIL Request),Transmission
P0801 Reverse Inhibit Control Circuit Malfunction ,Transmission
P0803 1-4 Upshift (Skip Shift) Solenoid Control Circuit Malfunction ,Transmission
P0804 1-4 Upshift (Skip Shift) Lamp Control Circuit Malfunction ,Transmission
P0806 Clutch Position Sensor Circuit Range/Performance,Transmission
P0807 Clutch Position Sensor Circuit Low,Transmission
P0808 Clutch Position Sensor Circuit High,Transmission
P080A Clutch Position Not Learned,Transmission
P080C Upshift/Skip Shift Solenoid Control Circuit Low,Transmission
P080D Upshift/Skip Shift Solenoid Control Circuit High,Transmission
P0812 Reverse Position Switch Circuit Malfunction ,Transmission
P0831 Clutch Pedal Switch A Circuit Low,Transmission
P0833 Clutch Pedal Switch B Circuit,Transmission
P0850 Park/Neutral Position (PNP) Switch Circuit ,Transmission
P0851 Park/Neutral Position (PNP) Switch Circuit Low Voltage,Transmission
P0852 Park/Neutral Position (PNP) Switch Circuit High Voltage,Transmission
P0856 Powertrain Indicated Traction Control Malfunction 
P086A No Additional Information
P086B No Additional Information
P086C No Additional Information
P086D No Additional Information
P086F No Additional Information
P0894 Transmission Component Slipping ,Transmission
P0897 PCM detects a calculated transmission fluid life of 10 percent or less ,Transmission
P0962 Line Pressure Control (PC) Solenoid Control Circuit Low Voltage (TCM) ,Transmission
P0963 Line Pressure Control (PC) Solenoid Control Circuit High Voltage (TCM) ,Transmission
P0966 Clutch Pressure Control (PC) Solenoid Control Circuit Low Voltage (TCM) ,Transmission
P0967 Clutch Pressure Control (PC) Solenoid Control Circuit High Voltage (TCM) ,Transmission
P0970 Shift Pressure control (PC) Solenoid Control Circuit Low Voltage (TCM) ,Transmission
P0971 Shift Pressure Control (PC) Solenoid Control High Voltage (TCM) ,Transmission
P0973 PCM detects an open or short to ground in the 1-2 SS valve circuit ,Transmission
P0974 PCM detects a continuous short to voltage in the 1-2 SS valve circuit ,Transmission
P0976 PCM detects a continuous open or short to ground in the 2-3 SS valve circuit ,Transmission
P0977 PCM detects a continuous short to voltage in the 2-3 SS valve circuit ,Transmission
P0979 Shift Solenoid (SS) 3 Control Circuit Low Voltage (TCM) ,Transmission
P0980 Shift Solenoid (SS) 3 Control Circuit High Voltage (TCM) ,Transmission
P0982 Shift Solenoid (SS) 4 Control Circuit High Voltage (TCM) ,Transmission
P0983 Shift Solenoid (SS) 4 Control Circuit High Voltage (TCM) ,Transmission
P0985 Shift Solenoid (SS) 5 Control Circuit Low Voltage (TCM) ,Transmission
P0986 Shift Solenoid (SS) 5 Control Circuit High Voltage (TCM) ,Transmission
P0A01 Motor Electronics Coolant Temperature Sensor Circuit Range/Performance,Hybrid
P0A02 Motor Electronics Coolant Temperature Sensor Circuit Low,Hybrid
P0A03 Motor Electronics Coolant Temperature Sensor Circuit High,Hybrid
P0A05 Motor Electronics Coolant Pump A Control Circuit/Open,Hybrid
P0A06 Motor Electronics Coolant Pump A Control Circuit Low,Hybrid
P0A07 Motor Electronics Coolant Pump A Control Circuit High,Hybrid
P0A1D Hybrid Powertrain Control Module Internal Performance ,Hybrid
P0AB9 Hybrid System Performance ,Hybrid
P0AC4 Hybrid Powertrain Control Module Requested MIL Illumination ,Hybrid
P0B38 Motor Electronics Coolant Pump B Control Circuit/Open,Hybrid
P0B39 Motor Electronics Coolant Pump B Control Circuit Low,Hybrid
P0B3A Motor Electronics Coolant Pump B Control Circuit High,Hybrid
P1031 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Current Monitor Control Circuit Banks 1 and 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P1032 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Warm Up Control Circuit Banks 1 and 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P1101 Actual measured airflow from MAF, MAP, EGR, and TP is not within range of the calculated airflow ,Sensors
P1105 Secondary Vacuum Sensor Circuit ,Sensors
P1106 Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP) Sensor Circuit Intermittent High Voltage ,Sensors
P1107 Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP) Sensor Circuit Intermittent Low Voltage ,Sensors
P1108 BARO to MAP Sensor Comparison Too High ,Sensors
P1109 Secondary Port Throttle System ,ETC Control
P1111 Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor Circuit Intermittent High Voltage ,Sensors
P1112 Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor Circuit Intermittent Low Voltage ,Sensors
P1113 Intake Resonance Switchover Solenoid Control Circuit 
P1114 Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) Sensor Circuit Intermittent Low Voltage ,Sensors
P1115 Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) Sensor Circuit Intermittent High Voltage ,Sensors
P1116 ECT Signal Unstable or Intermittent ,Sensors
P1117 Engine Coolant Temp. Signal Out-Of-Range Low ,Sensors
P1118 Engine Coolant Temp. Signal Out-Of-Range High ,Sensors
P1119 ECT Signal Out-Of-Range With TFT Sensor ,Sensors
P111E No Additional Information
P1120 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor 1 Circuit ,ETC Control
P1121 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor Circuit Intermittent High Voltage ,ETC Control
P1122 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor Circuit Intermittent Low Voltage ,ETC Control
P1125 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) System ,ETC Control
P112B Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor 3 Performance,Sensors
P112C Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor 3 Circuit Low Voltage,Sensors
P112D Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor 3 Circuit High Voltage,Sensors
P112E Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor 3 Circuit Intermittent,Sensors
P112F No Additional Information
P1130 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Low Variance Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P1131 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Low Variance Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor
P1132 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Low Variance Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P1133 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Insufficient Switching Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P1134 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Transition Time Ratio Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P1135 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Lean Mean Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P1136 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Rich Mean Bank 1 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P1137 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 1 Sensor 2 Lean System or Low Voltage ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P1138 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 1 Sensor 2 Rich or High Voltage ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P1139 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Insuff. Switching Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P1140 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Transition Time Ratio Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P1141 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Control Circuit Bank 1 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P1143 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 1 Sensor 3 Lean System or Low Voltage ,O2 Sensor
P1144 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 1 Sensor 3 Rich or High Voltage ,O2 Sensor
P1145 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Cross Counts Bank 1 Sensor 3 ,O2 Sensor
P1153 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Insufficient Switching Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P1154 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Transition Time Ratio Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P1155 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Lean Mean Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

P1156 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Rich Mean Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P1157 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 2 Sensor 2 Lean System or Low Voltage ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P1158 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 2 Sensor 2 Rich or High Voltage ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P1159 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Cross Counts Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P1161 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Heater Control Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P1163 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 2 Sensor 3 Lean System or Low Voltage ,O2 Sensor
P1164 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Bank 2 Sensor 3 Rich or High Voltage ,O2 Sensor
P1165 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Cross Counts Bank 2 Sensor 3 ,O2 Sensor
P1170 Bank to Bank Fuel Trim Offset ,Fuel Trims
P1171 Fuel System Lean During Acceleration ,Fuel Trims
P1172 Fuel Transfer Pump Flow Insufficient ,Fuel Pump
P117B No Additional Information
P117C No Additional Information
P117D No Additional Information
P117E No Additional Information
P117F No Additional Information
P1185 Engine Oil Temperature Circuit ,Sensors
P1186 EOT Circuit Performance ,Sensors
P1187 EOT Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P1188 EOT Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P1189 Engine Oil Pressure (EOP) Switch Circuit ,Sensors
P1190 Engine Vacuum Leak 
P1191 Intake Air Duct Air Leak 
P11C2 Intake Air Humidity Sensor Circuit Low Voltage,Sensors
P11C3 Intake Air Humidity Sensor Circuit High Voltage,Sensors
P11C4 Intake Air Humidity Sensor Erratic,Sensors
P1200 Injector Control Circuit ,Injector Control
P1201 (Alt. Fuel) Gas Mass Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P1202 (Alt. Fuel) Gas Mass Sensor Circuit Low Frequency 
P1203 (Alt. Fuel) Gas Mass Sensor Circuit High Frequency 
P120A No Additional Information
P120B No Additional Information
P120C No Additional Information
P120D No Additional Information
P120E No Additional Information
P1211 Mass Air Flow Circuit Intermittent High ,Sensors
P1212 Mass Air Flow Circuit Intermittent Low ,Sensors
P1214 Injection Pump Timing Offset ,Injector Control
P1215 Ground Fault Detection Indicated 
P1216 Fuel Solenoid Response Time Too Short 
P1217 Fuel Solenoid Response Time Too Long 
P1218 Injection Pump Calibration Circuit ,Injector Control
P1219 Throttle Position Sensor Reference Voltage ,ETC Control
P121A No Additional Information
P121B No Additional Information
P121C No Additional Information
P121D No Additional Information
P121E No Additional Information
P1220 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor 2 Circuit ,ETC Control
P1221 Fuel Pump Secondary Circuit Low ,Fuel Pump
P1222 Injector Control Circuit Intermittent ,Injector Control
P1225 Injector Circuit Cylinder 2 Intermittent ,Injector Control
P1228 Injector Circuit Cylinder 3 Intermittent ,Injector Control
P1231 Injector Circuit Cylinder 4 Intermittent ,Injector Control
P1234 Injector Circuit Cylinder 5 Intermittent ,Injector Control
P1237 Injector Circuit Cylinder 6 Intermittent ,Injector Control
P123A No Additional Information
P123B No Additional Information
P123C No Additional Information
P1240 Injector Circuit Cylinder 7 Intermittent ,Injector Control
P1243 Injector Circuit Cylinder 8 Intermittent ,Injector Control
P1245 Intake Plenum Switchover Valve 
P1250 Early Fuel Evaporation Heater Circuit 
P1257 Supercharger System Overboost ,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P1258 Engine Coolant Overtemperature above 268F Protection Mode Active ,Cooling
P1260 Last Test Failed Failed SCC ENTER:More Info. 
P126B No Additional Information
P126C No Additional Information
P1270 Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor A/D Converter Error ,ETC Control
P1271 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 1-2 Correlation ,ETC Control
P1272 Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 2 ,ETC Control
P1273 Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 1 ,ETC Control
P1274 Injectors Wired Incorrectly ,Injector Control
P1275 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 1 Circuit ,ETC Control
P1276 Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 1 Circuit Performance ,ETC Control
P1277 Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 1 Circuit Low Voltage ,ETC Control
P1278 Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 1 Circuit High Voltage ,ETC Control
P1280 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 2 Circuit ,ETC Control
P1281 Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 2 Circuit Performance ,ETC Control
P1282 Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 2 Circuit Low Voltage ,ETC Control
P1283 Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 2 Circuit High Voltage ,ETC Control
P1285 Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 3 Circuit ,ETC Control
P1286 Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 3 Circuit Performance ,ETC Control
P1287 Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 3 Circuit Low Voltage ,ETC Control
P1288 Accelerator Pedal Position Sensor 3 Circuit High Voltage ,ETC Control
P12C3 No Additional Information
P12C4 No Additional Information
P12C5 No Additional Information
P12C6 No Additional Information
P12C7 No Additional Information
P12C8 No Additional Information
P12C9 No Additional Information
P12CA No Additional Information
P12CB No Additional Information
P12CC No Additional Information
P12CD No Additional Information
P12CE No Additional Information
P1300 Ignitor Circuit ,Ignition System
P1305 Ignition Coil 2 Primary Feedback Circuit ,Ignition System
P1310 Ignition Coil 3 Primary Feedback Circuit ,Ignition System
P1315 Ignition Coil 4 Primary Feedback Circuit ,Ignition System
P1320 IC 4X Reference Circuit Intermittent ,Ignition System
P1321 Electronic Ignition System Fault Line ,Ignition System
P1322 EI System or Ignition Control Extra or Missing ,Ignition System
P1323 IC 24X Reference Circuit Low Frequency ,Ignition System
P1324 Crank RPM Too Low ,Engine Operation
P1335 CKP Circuit ,Sensors
P1336 Crankshaft Position (CKP) System Variation Not Learned ,Engine Operation
P1345 Crankshaft Position (CKP)-Camshaft Position (CMP) Correlation ,Engine Operation
P1346 Intake Camshaft Position [CMP] Sensor System Performance ,Cam Phasing
P1350 Ignition Control System ,Ignition System
P1351 Ignition Coil Control Circuit High Voltage ,Ignition System
P1352 IC Output High/Pulse Detected when GND_Cyl. 2 ,Ignition System
P1353 IC Output High/Pulse Detected when GND_Cyl. 3 ,Ignition System
P1354 IC Output High/Pulse Detected when GND_Cyl. 4 ,Ignition System
P1355 IC Output High/Pulse Detected when GND_Cyl. 5 ,Ignition System
P1356 IC Output High/Pulse Detected when GND_Cyl. 6 ,Ignition System
P1357 IC Output High/Pulse Detected when GND_Cyl. 7 ,Ignition System
P1358 IC Output High/Pulse Detected when GND_Cyl. 8 ,Ignition System
P1359 Ignition Coil Group 1 Control Circuit ,Ignition System
P135A No Additional Information
P135B No Additional Information
P1360 Ignition Coil Group 2 Control Circuit ,Ignition System
P1361 Ignition Coil Control Circuit Low Voltage ,Ignition System
P1362 IC Cylinder 2 Not Toggling After Enable ,Ignition System
P1363 IC Cylinder 3 Not Toggling After Enable ,Ignition System
P1364 IC Cylinder 4 Not Toggling After Enable ,Ignition System
P1365 IC Cylinder 5 Not Toggling After Enable ,Ignition System
P1366 IC Cylinder 6 Not Toggling After Enable ,Ignition System
P1367 IC Cylinder 7 Not Toggling After Enable ,Ignition System
P1368 IC Cylinder 8 Not Toggling After Enable ,Ignition System
P1370 IC 4X Reference Circuit Too Many Pulses ,Ignition System
P1371 IC 4X Reference Circuit Too Few Pulses ,Ignition System
P1372 Crankshaft Position (CKP) Sensor A-B Correlation ,Engine Operation
P1374 3X Reference Circuit ,Ignition System
P1375 IC 24X Reference Circuit High Voltage ,Ignition System
P1376 Ignition Ground Circuit ,Ignition System
P1377 IC Cam Pulse To 4X Reference Pulse ,Ignition System
P1380 Misfire Detected Rough Road Data Not Available ,Ignition System
P1381 Misfire Detected No Communication with Brake Control Module ,Ignition System
P1390 Wheel Speed Sensor 1 G Sensor Circuit 
P1391 Wheel Speed Sensor 1 G Sensor Circuit Performance 
P1392 Wheel Speed Sensor 1 G Sensor Circuit Low Voltage 
P1393 Wheel Speed Sensor 1 G Sensor Circuit High Voltage 
P1394 Wheel Speed Sensor 1 G Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P1395 Wheel Speed Sensor 2 G Sensor Circuit 
P1396 Wheel Speed Sensor 2 G Sensor Circuit Performance 
P1397 Wheel Speed Sensor 2 G Sensor Circuit Low Voltage 
P1398 Wheel Speed Sensor 2 G Sensor Circuit High Voltage 
P1399 Wheel Speed Sensor 2 G Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P1400 Cold Start Emission Reduction Control System,Emissions
P1403 Exhaust Gas Recirculation System Valve 1 ,Emissions
P1404 Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Closed Position Performance 
P1405 Exhaust Gas Recirculation System Valve 3 ,Emissions
P1406 EGR Valve Pintle Position Circuit ,Emissions
P1407 EGR Air Intrusion in Exhaust Supply to EGR Valve ,Emissions
P1408 Intake Manifold Pressure Sensor Circuit 
P1409 EGR Vacuum System Leak ,Emissions
P1410 Fuel Tank Pressure System ,Emissions
P1415 Secondary Air Injection (AIR) System Bank 1 ,Emissions
P1416 Secondary Air Injection (AIR) System Bank 2 ,Emissions
P1418 Secondary Air Injection System Relay A Control Circuit High ,Emissions
P1420 Intake Air Low Pressure Switch Circuit Low Voltage 
P1421 Intake Air Low Pressure Switch Circuit High Voltage 
P1423 Intake Air High Pressure Switch Circuit High Voltage 
P1431 Fuel Level Sensor 2 Circuit Performance ,Sensors
P1432 Fuel Level Sensor 2 Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P1433 Fuel Level Sensor 2 Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P1441 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Flow During Non-Purge ,Emissions
P1442 EVAP Vacuum Sw. High Voltage During Ign. On ,Emissions
P1450 Barometric Pressure Sensor Circuit ,Sensors
P1451 Barometric Press. Sensor Performance ,Sensors
P1458 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Pressure Sensor Performance ,Emissions
P1459 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Pressure Sensor Circuit Low Voltage ,Emissions
P145A Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Pressure Sensor Circuit High Voltage ,Emissions
P145C Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Stuck Off ,Emissions
P145D Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Stuck On ,Emissions
P145E Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump to Vent Solenoid Valve Leak Detected ,Emissions
P145F Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Reference Orifice Performance ,Emissions
P1460 Cooling Fan Control System ,Cooling
P1480 Cooling Fan 1 Control Circuit High ,Cooling
P1481 Cooling Fan Speed Sensor Circuit ,Cooling
P1482 Cooling Fan Speed Output Circuit ,Cooling
P1483 Engine Cooling System Performance ,Cooling
P1484 Cooling Fan System Performance ,Cooling
P1485 Cooling Fan Output Circuit ,Cooling
P1486 Cooling Fan Output Circuit Low Voltage ,Cooling
P1487 Cooling Fan Output Circuit High Voltage ,Cooling
P1500 Starter Signal Circuit 
P1501 Theft Deterrent System ,Security
P1501 Vehicle Speed Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P1502 Theft Deterrent Fuel Enable Signal Not Received ,Security
P1503 Theft Deterrent Fuel Enable Signal Not Correct ,Security
P1504 Vehicle Speed Output Circuit 
P1508 Idle Speed Low Idle Air Control (IAC) System Not Responding ,ETC Control
P1509 Idle Speed High Idle Air Control (IAC) System Not Responding ,ETC Control
P150A Transmission Output Speed Signal Circuit ,Transmission
P150B Transmission Output Speed Sensor Circuit Intermittent ,Transmission
P150C Transmission Control Module (TCM) Engine Speed Request Circuit ,Transmission
P150D Supply Voltage Circuit 2 Low Voltage 
P150E Supply Voltage Circuit 1 Low Voltage 
P1510 Throttle Control System Performance Throttle Limitation Active 
P1511 Throttle Control System Backup System Performance 
P1513 Intake Manifold Runner Control Conditions
P1514 Airflow to TP Sensor Correlation High 
P1515 Electronic Throttle System Throttle Position ,ETC Control
P1516 Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) Module Throttle Actuator Position Performance ,ETC Control
P1517 Electronic Throttle Module ,ETC Control
P1518 Electronic Throttle Module to PCM Communication ,ETC Control
P1519 Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) Module Internal Circuit ,ETC Control
P1520 Transmission Range Switch Circuit ,Transmission
P1521 Transmission Engaged at High Throttle Angle ,Transmission
P1522 Park/Neutral to Drive/Reverse at High RPM ,Transmission
P1523 Throttle Closed Position Performance ,ETC Control
P1524 Throttle Closed Position Performance ,ETC Control
P1525 Throttle Body ServiceRequired ,ETC Control
P1526 Minimum Throttle Position Not Learned ,ETC Control
P1527 Transmission Range to Pressure Switch Correlation ,ETC Control
P1528 Governor 
P1529 Heated Windshield Request Problem 
P1530 Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) Module Internal Circuit ,ETC Control
P1531 A/C Low Side Temperature Sensor Fault ,Air Conditioning
P1532 A/C Evaporator Temp. Sens. Circuit Low Voltage ,Air Conditioning
P1533 A/C Evaporator Temp. Sens. Circuit High Voltage ,Air Conditioning
P1534 A/C High Side Temp. Sensor Low Voltage ,Air Conditioning
P1535 A/C High Side Temperature Sensor Circuit ,Air Conditioning
P1536 Engine Coolant Overtemperature Air Conditioning (A/C) Disabled ,Cooling
P1537 A/C Request Circuit Low Voltage ,Air Conditioning
P1538 A/C Request Circuit High Voltage ,Air Conditioning
P1539 A/C Clutch Status Circuit High Voltage ,Air Conditioning
P1540 Air Conditioning (A/C) Refrigerant Overpressure Air Conditioning (A/C) Disabled ,Air Conditioning
P1541 A/C High Side Over Temperature ,Air Conditioning
P1542 A/C System High Pressure High Temperature ,Air Conditioning
P1543 A/C System Performance ,Air Conditioning
P1544 A/C Refrigerant Condition Very Low ,Air Conditioning
P1545 Air Conditioning (A/C) Clutch Relay Control Circuit ,Air Conditioning
P1546 A/C Clutch Status Circuit Low Voltage ,Air Conditioning
P1547 A/C System Performance Degraded ,Air Conditioning
P1548 A/C Recirculation Circuit ,Air Conditioning
P1551 Throttle Valve Rest Position Not Reached During Learn ,ETC Control
P1553 Manifold absolute pressure (MAP) sensor/ barometric pressure (BARO) sensor - range/performance problem,Sensors
P1554 Cruise Control Feedback Circuit 
P1555 Electronic Variable Orifice Output 
P1558 Cruise Control Servo Indicates Low 
P1559 Cruise Control Power Management Mode 
P155A No Additional Information
P1560 Transaxle Not in Drive Cruise Control Disabled ,Transmission
P1561 Cruise Vent Solenoid 
P1562 Cruise Vacuum Solenoid 
P1563 Cruise Vehicle Speed/Set Speed Difference Too High 
P1564 Vehicle Acceleration Too High Cruise Control Disabled 
P1565 Cruise Servo Position Sensor 
P1566 Engine RPM Too High Cruise Control Disabled 
P1567 Active Banking Control Active Cruise Control Disabled 
P1568 Cruise Servo Stroke Greater than Commanded in Cruise 
P1569 Cruise Servo Stroke High While not in Cruise 
P1570 Traction Control Active Cruise Control Disabled 
P1571 Traction Control Torque Request Circuit 
P1572 ASR Active Circuit Low Too Long 
P1573 PCM/EBTCM Serial Data Circuit 
P1574 Stoplamp Switch Circuit 
P1575 Extended Travel Brake Switch Circuit 
P1576 BBV Sensor Circuit High Voltage 
P1577 BBV Sensor Circuit Low Voltage 
P1578 BBV Sensor Circuit Low Vacuum 
P1579 P/N to D/R at High Throttle Angle Power Reduction Mode Active ,Transmission
P1580 Cruise Move Circuit Low Voltage 
P1581 Cruise Move Circuit High Voltage 
P1582 Cruise Direction Circuit Low Voltage 
P1583 Cruise Direction CircuitHigh Voltage 
P1584 Cruise Control Disabled 
P1585 Cruise Control Inhibit Output Circuit 
P1586 Cruise Control Brake Switch 2 Circuit 
P1587 Cruise Control Clutch Control Circuit Low 
P1588 Cruise Control Clutch Control Circuit High 
P1598 No Additional Information
P1599 Engine Stall or Near Stall Detected 
P159F No Additional Information
P15A0 No Additional Information
P15A1 No Additional Information
P15A2 No Additional Information
P15A3 No Additional Information
P15AC No Additional Information
P15AE No Additional Information
P15AF No Additional Information
P15F2 No Additional Information
P15F4 No Additional Information
P15F6 No Additional Information
P15F7 No Additional Information
P15F8 No Additional Information
P15F9 No Additional Information
P15FB No Additional Information
P1600 TCM Internal Watchdog Operation ,Transmission
P1601 Serial Comm. Problem With Device 1 
P1602 Knock Sensor (KS) Module Performance ,Ignition System
P1603 Loss of SDM Serial Data 
P1604 Loss of IPC Serial Data 
P1605 Loss of HVAC Serial Data 
P1606 Serial Communication Problem With Device 6 
P1607 Serial Communication Problem With Device 7 
P1608 Serial Communication Problem With Device 8 
P1609 Loss Of TCS Serial Data 
P160A No Additional Information
P160D No Additional Information
P160E No Additional Information
P1610 Loss of PZM Serial Data 
P1611 Loss of CVRTD Serial Data 
P1612 Loss of IPM Serial Data 
P1613 Loss of DIM Serial Data 
P1614 Loss of RIM Serial Data 
P1615 Loss of VTD Serial Data 
P1617 Engine Oil Level Switch Circuit 
P1619 Engine Oil Life Monitor Reset Circuit 
P161C No Additional Information
P1620 Low Coolant Circuit 
P1621 Control Module Long Term Memory Performance 
P1622 Cylinder Select 
P1623 Transmission Temp Pull-Up Resistor 
P1624 Customer Snapshot Requested Data Available 
P1625 TCM System Reset 
P1626 Theft Deterrent Fuel Enable Signal Not Received 
P1627 A/D Performance 
P1628 ECT Pull-Up Resistor 
P1629 Theft Deterrent System Cranking Signal ,Security
P162B Remote Vehicle Speed Limiting Signal Message Counter Incorrect 
P162C No Additional Information
P162D Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Alarm Clock Signal Not Received ,Emissions
P162F Control Module Long Term Memory Performance 
P1630 Theft Deterrent Learn Mode Active ,Security
P1631 Theft Deterrent Start Enable Signal Not Correct ,Security
P1632 Theft Deterrent Fuel Disable Signal Received ,Security
P1633 Ignition 0 Switch Circuit 
P1634 Ignition 1 Switch Circuit 
P1635 5 Volt Reference Circuit 
P1636 PCM Stack Overrun 
P1637 Generator L-Terminal Circuit 
P1638 Generator F-Terminal Circuit 
P1639 5 Volt Reference 2 Circuit 
P1640 Driver-1-Input High Voltage 
P1641 Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) Control Circuit 
P1642 Vehicle Speed Output Circuit 
P1643 Engine Speed Output Circuit 
P1644 Traction Control Delivered Torque Output Circuit 
P1645 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Vent Solenoid Control Circuit ,Emissions
P1646 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Vent Solenoid Control Circuit ,Emissions
P1647 Driver 1 Line 7 
P1648 Driver
P1649 Driver
P164E Driver
P164F Driver
P1650 Control Module Output B Circuit 
P1651 Fan 1 Relay Control Circuit ,Cooling
P1652 Powertrain Induced Chassis Pitch Output Circuit 
P1653 Oil Level Lamp Control Circuit 
P1654 Cruise Control Inhibit Output Circuit 
P1655 EVAP Purge Solenoid Control Circuit ,Emissions
P1656 Driver 2 Line 6 
P1657 1-4 Upshift Solenoid Control Circuit ,Transmission
P1658 Starter Enable Relay Control Circuit 
P1660 Cooling Fan Control Circuits ,Cooling
P1661 MIL Control Circuit 
P1662 Cruise Lamp Control Circuit 
P1663 Oil Life Lamp Control Circuit 
P1664 1-4 Upshift Lamp Control Circuit ,Transmission
P1665 Driver 3 Line 5 
P1666 Driver 3 Line 6 
P1667 Reverse Inhibit Solenoid Control Circuit ,Transmission
P1669 ABS Unit Expected 
P1670 Driver 4 
P1671 Driver 4 Line 1 
P1672 Low Engine Oil Level Lamp Control Circuit 
P1673 Engine Hot Lamp Control Circuit 
P1674 Tachometer Control Circuit 
P1675 EVAP Vent Solenoid Control Circuit ,Emissions
P1676 Driver 4 Line 6 
P1677 Driver 4 Line 7 
P1678 Driver
P1679 Driver
P1680 Driver 5 (ECU Malfunction) 
P1681 Driver 5 Line 1 
P1682 Driver 5 Line 2 
P1683 Driver 5 Line 3 
P1684 Driver 5 Line 4 
P1685 Driver 5 Line 5 
P1686 Driver 5 Line 6 
P1687 Driver 5 Line 7 
P1689 Delivered Torque Circuit Fault 
P168E No Additional Information
P168F No Additional Information
P1690 ECM Loop Overrun 
P1691 Coolant Gage Circuit Low Voltage 
P1692 Coolant Gage Circuit High Voltage 
P1693 Tachometer Circuit Low Voltage 
P1694 Tachometer Circuit High Voltage 
P1695 Remote Keyless Entry Circuit Low 
P1696 Remote Keyless Entry Voltage High 
P16A0 No Additional Information
P16A1 No Additional Information
P16A2 No Additional Information
P16A3 No Additional Information
P16A4 No Additional Information
P16A5 No Additional Information
P16A6 No Additional Information
P16B4 No Additional Information
P16B5 No Additional Information
P16B6 No Additional Information
P16F3 Control Module Redundant Memory Performance 
P1700 Transmission Control Module (TCM) Requested MIL Illumination ,Transmission
P1701 Trans. MIL Request Circuit ,Transmission
P1705 P/N Signal Output Circuit ,Transmission
P1719 Incorrect Shifting Detected (TCM) ,Transmission
P1740 Torque Reduction Signal Circuit 
P1743 TP Signal from ECM 
P1760 TCM Supply Voltage Interrupted ,Transmission
P1762 Transmission Mode Switch Signal Message ,Transmission
P1779 Engine Torque Delivered to TCM Signal ,Transmission
P1780 Park/Neutral Position [PNP] Switch Circuit ,Transmission
P1781 Engine Torque Signal Circuit 
P1790 Transmission Control Module Checksum ,Transmission
P1791 Transmission Control Module Loop ,Transmission
P1791 Throttle/Pedal Position Signal (2000+) 
P1792 Transmission Control Module Reprogrammable Memory 
P1792 ECM to TCM Engine Coolant Signal 
P1793 Transmission Control Module Stack Overrun 
P1793 Wheel Speed Signal (2000+) 
P1795 CAN Bus Throttle Body Position 
P1800 TCM Power Relay Control Circuit 
P1801 Performance Selector Switch Failure 
P1804 Ground Control Relay 
P1810 TFP Valve Position Switch Circuit 
P1811 Maximum Adapt and Long Shift 
P1812 Transmission Over Temperature Condition 
P1813 Torque Control 
P1814 Torque Converter Overstressed 
P1815 Transmission Range Switch Start In Wrong Range 
P1816 TFP Valve Position Sw. Park/Neu. With Drive Ratio 
P1817 TFP Valve Position Sw. Reverse With Drive Ratio 
P1818 TFP Valve Position Sw. Drive Without Drive Ratio 
P1819 Internal Mode Switch No Start\Wrong Range 
P1820 Internal Mode Switch Circuit A Low 
P1822 Internal Mode Switch Circuit B High 
P1823 Internal Mode Switch Circuit P Low 
P1825 Internal Mode Switch Invalid Range 
P1826 Internal Mode Switch Circuit C High 
P1831 Pressure Control (PC) Solenoid Power Circuit Low Voltage 
P1832 Pressure Control (PC)/Shift Lock Solenoid Control Circuit High Voltage 
P1833 A/T Solenoids Power Circuit Low Voltage 
P1834 Torque Converter Clutch (TCC)/Shift Solenoid (SS) Control Circuit High Voltage 
P1835 Kick-Down Switch Circuit 
P1836 Kick-Down Switch Failed Open 
P1837 Kick-Down Switch Failed Short 
P1842 1-2 Shift Solenoid Circuit Low Voltage 
P1843 1-2 Shift Solenoid Circuit High Voltage 
P1844 Torque Reduction Signal Circuit Desired By TCM 
P1845 2-3 Shift Solenoid Circuit Low Voltage 
P1847 2-3 Shift Solenoid Circuit High Voltage 
P1850 Brake Band Apply Solenoid Circuit 
P1851 Brake Band Apply Solenoid Performance 
P1852 Brake Band Apply SolenoidLow Voltage 
P1853 Brake Band Apply Solenoid High Voltage 
P1860 TCC PWM Solenoid Circuit Electrical 
P1864 Torque Converter Clutch Circuit 
P1865 4-5 Shift Solenoid (SS) Valve Control Circuit High Voltage 
P1866 Torque Converter Clutch (TCC) Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) Solenoid Control Circuit Low Voltage 
P1867 Torque Converter Clutch (TCC) Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) Solenoid Control Circuit High Voltage 
P1868 Transmission Fluid Life 
P1870 Transmission Component Slipping 
P1871 Undefined Gear Ratio 
P1873 TCC Stator Temp. Switch Circuit Low 
P1874 TCC Stator Temp. Switch Circuit High 
P1875 4WD Low Switch Circuit Electrical 
P1884 TCC Enable/Shift Light Circuit 
P1886 Shift Timing Solenoid 
P1887 TCC Release Switch Circuit 
P1890 ECM Data Input Circuit 
P1890 Throttle Position Signal Input 
P1891 Throttle Position Sensor PWM Signal Low 
P1892 Throttle Position Sensor PWM Signal High 
P1893 Engine Torque Signal Low Voltage 
P1894 Engine Torque Signal High Voltage 
P1895 TCM to ECM Torque Reduction Circuit 
P1B12 Driver Intended Brake Torque Fault 
P1E00 Hybrid Powertrain Control Module 2 Requested MIL Illumination ,Hybrid
P2004 Intake Manifold Runner Control Stuck Open
P2006 Intake Manifold Runner Control Stuck Closed
P2008 Intake Manifold Runner Control (IMRC) Solenoid Control Circuit 
P2009 Intake Manifold Runner Control (IMRC) Solenoid Control Circuit Low Voltage 
P2010 Intake Manifold Runner Control (IMRC) Solenoid Control Circuit High Voltage 
P2015 Intake Manifold Runner Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance
P2016 Intake Manifold Runner Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Low
P2017 Intake Manifold Runner Position Sensor/Switch Circuit High
P2066 Fuel Level Sensor 2 Performance ,Sensors
P2067 Fuel Level Sensor 2 Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P2068 Fuel Level Sensor 2 Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P2070 Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Stuck Open


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

P2071 Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Stuck Closed
P2076 Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance
P2077 Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Low
P2078 Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Position Sensor/Switch Circuit High
P2088 A Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit Low Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P2089 A Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit High Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P2090 B Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit Low Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P2091 B Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit High Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P2096 Post Catalyst Fuel Trim System Low Limit ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2097 Post Catalyst Fuel Trim System High Limit ,O2 Sensor (Rear) 
P2098 Post Catalyst Fuel Trim System Low Limit ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2099 Post Catalyst Fuel Trim System High Limit ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2100 Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) Motor Control Circuit ,ETC Control
P2102 Throttle Actuator A Control Motor Circuit Low,ETC Control
P2103 Throttle Actuator A Control Motor Circuit High,ETC Control
P2101 Control Module Throttle Actuator Position Performance ,ETC Control
P2105 Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) System Forced Engine Shutdown ,ETC Control
P2107 Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) Module Internal Circuit ,ETC Control
P2108 Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) Module Performance ,ETC Control
P2119 Throttle Closed Position Performance ,ETC Control
P2120 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 1 Circuit ,ETC Control
P2121 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 1 Performance ,ETC Control
P2122 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 1 Circuit Low Voltage ,ETC Control
P2123 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 1 Circuit High Voltage ,ETC Control
P2125 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 2 Circuit ,ETC Control
P2127 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 2 Circuit Low Voltage ,ETC Control
P2128 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 2 Circuit High Voltage ,ETC Control
P2135 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor 1-2 Correlation ,ETC Control
P2138 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 1-2 Correlation ,ETC Control
P2146 Fuel Injector Group A Supply Voltage Circuit/Open
P2149 Fuel Injector Group B Supply Voltage Circuit/Open
P2152 Fuel Injector Group C Supply Voltage Circuit/Open
P2155 Fuel Injector Group D Supply Voltage Circuit/Open
P215B Vehicle Speed – Output Shaft Speed Not Plausible 
P215C Output Shaft Speed - Wheel Speed Not Plausible 
P2160 Vehicle Speed Sensor B Circuit Low,Transmission
P2161 Vehicle Speed Sensor B Intermittent/Erratic/High,Transmission
P2176 Minimum Throttle Position Not Learned ,ETC Control
P2177 System Too Lean Off Idle Bank 1,Fuel Trims
P2178 System Too Rich Off Idle Bank 1,Fuel Trims
P2181 Engine Cooling System Performance ,Cooling
P2187 System Too Lean at Idle Bank 1,Fuel Trims
P2188 System Too Rich at Idle Bank 1,Fuel Trims
P2195 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Lean Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P2196 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Rich Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P2199 Intake Air Temperature Sensor 1/2 Correlation,Sensors
P219A Fuel Trim Cylinder Balance Bank 1 ,Fuel Trims
P219B Fuel Trim Cylinder Balance Bank 2,Fuel Trims
P2227 Barometric Pressure Sensor A Circuit Range/Performance,Sensors
P2228 Barometric Pressure Sensor A Circuit Low,Sensors
P2229 Barometric Pressure Sensor A Circuit High,Sensors
P2230 Barometric Pressure (BARO) Sensor Circuit Erratic ,Sensors
P2232 O2 Sensor Signal Circuit Shorted to Heater Circuit Bank 1 Sensor 2,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2237 O2 Sensor Positive Current Control Circuit/Open Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P2243 O2 Sensor Reference Voltage Circuit/Open Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P2251 O2 Sensor Negative Current Control Circuit/Open Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P2261 Turbocharger/Supercharger Bypass Valve - Mechanical,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P2269 Water in Fuel 
P226B Turbocharger/Supercharger Boost Pressure Too High - Mechanical,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P2270 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Lean Bank 1 Sensor 2,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2271 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Rich Bank 1 Sensor 2,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2272 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Lean Bank 2 Sensor 2,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2273 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Rich Bank 2 Sensor 2,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2297 O2 Sensor Out of Range During Deceleration Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P22D9 No Additional Information
P22DA No Additional Information
P22DB No Additional Information
P22DD No Additional Information
P22DE No Additional Information
P22DF No Additional Information
P22E1 No Additional Information
P22E2 No Additional Information
P22E3 No Additional Information
P22E5 No Additional Information
P22E6 No Additional Information
P22E7 No Additional Information
P2300 Ignition Coil A Primary Control Circuit Low
P2301 Ignition Coil A Primary Control Circuit High
P2303 Ignition Coil B Primary Control Circuit Low
P2304 Ignition Coil B Primary Control Circuit High
P2306 Ignition Coil C Primary Control Circuit Low
P2307 Ignition Coil C Primary Control Circuit High
P2309 Ignition Coil D Primary Control Circuit Low
P2310 Ignition Coil D Primary Control Circuit High
P2400 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit ,Emissions
P2401 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit Low Voltage ,Emissions
P2402 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit High Voltage,Emissions
P2418 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Switching Valve Control Circuit ,Emissions
P2419 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Switching Valve Control Circuit Low Voltage ,Emissions
P2420 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Switching Valve Control Circuit High Voltage,Emissions
P2421 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Vent Solenoid Valve Stuck Open,Emissions
P2422 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Vent Solenoid Valve Stuck Closed ,Emissions
P2430 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 1 Sensor Circuit,Emissions
P2431 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 1 Sensor Circuit Range/Performance,Emissions
P2432 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 1 Sensor Circuit Low,Emissions
P2433 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 1 Sensor Circuit High,Emissions
P2435 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 2 Sensor Circuit,Emissions
P2436 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 2 Sensor Circuit Range/Performance,Emissions
P2437 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 2 Sensor Circuit Low,Emissions
P2438 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 2 Sensor Circuit High,Emissions
P2440 Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve Bank 1 Stuck Open,Emissions
P2444 Secondary Air Injection System Pump Bank 1 Stuck On,Emissions
P2450 Evaporative Emission System Switching Valve Performance/Stuck Open,Emissions
P2500 Generator L-Terminal Circuit Low Voltage 
P2501 Generator L-Terminal Circuit High Voltage 
P250A Engine Oil Level Sensor Circuit,Sensors
P2534 Ignition 1 Switch Circuit Low Voltage 
P2535 Ignition 1 Switch Circuit High Voltage (PCM) 
P2537 Accessory Wakeup Serial Data 2
P253F Engine Oil Deteriorated
P2544 Torque Management Request Input Signal A
P2548 Torque Management Request Input Signal B
P257D Engine Hood Switch Performance ,Sensors
P257E Engine Hood Switch Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P257F Engine Hood Switch Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P25A5 No Additional Information
P25A6 No Additional Information
P25A7 No Additional Information
P2610 ECU Malfunction 
P2614 Camshaft Position Signal Output Circuit/Open,Cam Phasing
P2615 Camshaft Position Signal Output Circuit Low,Cam Phasing
P2616 Camshaft Position Signal Output Circuit High,Cam Phasing
P2617 Crankshaft Position Signal Output Circuit/Open,Sensors
P2618 Crankshaft Position Signal Output Circuit Low,Sensors
P2619 Crankshaft Position Signal Output Circuit High,Sensors
P261A Coolant Pump B Control Circuit/Open,Cooling
P261C Coolant Pump B Control Circuit Low,Cooling
P261D Coolant Pump B Control Circuit High,Cooling
P2626 O2 Sensor Pumping Current Trim Circuit/Open Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P2632 Fuel Pump B Control Circuit /Open,Fuel Pump
P2636 Fuel Pump B Low Flow/Performance,Fuel Pump
P2665 Fuel Shutoff Valve B Control Circuit/Open
P2666 Fuel Shutoff Valve B Control Circuit Low
P2667 Fuel Shutoff Valve B Control Circuit High
P2668 Fuel Mode Indicator Lamp Control Circuit
P2687 Fuel Supply Heater Control Circuit/Open
P2763 Short to voltage in the TCC Solenoid 
P2764 Open or Short to ground in the TCC PWM solenoid valve circuit 
P2671 Actuator Supply Voltage B Circuit High
P279A Transfer Case Gear High Incorrect Ratio,Transmission
P279B Transfer Case Gear Low Incorrect Ratio,Transmission
P279C Transfer Case Gear Neutral Incorrect Ratio,Transmission
P2A00 HO2S Circuit Closed Loop (CL) Performance Bank 1 Sensor 1 (PCM) ,O2 Sensor
P2A01 HO2S Circuit Closed Loop (CL) Performance Bank 1 Sensor 2 (PCM) ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2A03 O2 Sensor Circuit Range/Performance Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P3000 Hacking AWH Data 
P3400 Cylinder Deactivation System Performance 
P3401 Cylinder 1 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit 
P3409 Cylinder 2 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit
P3417 Cylinder 3 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit
P3425 Cylinder 4 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit 
P3433 Cylinder 5 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit
P3441 Cylinder 6 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit 
P3449 Cylinder 7 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit
P3457 Cylinder 8 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit


[Body codes]


B1200 Climate Control Pushbutton Circuit Failure 
B1201 Fuel Sender Circuit Failure 
B1202 Fuel Sender Circuit Open 
B1203 Fuel Sender Circuit Short To Battery 
B1204 Fuel Sender Circuit Short To Ground 
B1205 EIC Switch-1 Assembly Circuit Failure 
B1206 EIC Switch-1 Assembly Circuit Open 
B1207 EIC Switch-1 Assembly Circuit Short To Battery 
B1208 EIC Switch-1 Assembly Circuit Short To Ground 
B1209 EIC Switch-2 Assembly Circuit Failure 
B1210 EIC Switch-2 Assembly Circuit Open 
B1211 EIC Switch-2 Assembly Circuit Short To Battery 
B1212 EIC Switch-2 Assembly Circuit Short To Ground 
B1213 Anti-Theft Number of Programmed Keys Is Below Minimum 
B1214 Running Board Lamp Circuit Failure 
B1215 Running Board Lamp Circuit Short to Battery 
B1216 Emergency & Road Side Assistance Switch Circuit Short to Ground 
B1217 Horn Relay Coil Circuit Failure 
B1218 Horn Relay Coil Circuit Short to Vbatt 
B1219 Fuel Tank Pressure Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1220 Fuel Tank Pressure Sensor Circuit Open 
B1222 Fuel Temperature Sensor #1 Circuit Failure 
B1223 Fuel Temperature Sensor #1 Circuit Open 
B1224 Fuel Temperature Sensor #1 Circuit Short to Battery 
B1225 Fuel Temperature Sensor #1 Circuit Short to Ground 
B1226 Fuel Temperature Sensor #2 Circuit Failure 
B1227 Fuel Temperature Sensor #2 Circuit Open 
B1228 Fuel Temperature Sensor #2 Circuit Short to Battery 
B1229 Fuel Temperature Sensor #2 Circuit Short to Ground 
B1231 Longitudinal Acceleration Threshold Exceeded 
B1232 See Manufacturer 
B1233 Glass Break Sensor Failure 
B1234 Mirror Switch Invalid Code 
B1235 Window Feedback Failure 
B1236 Window Feedback Loss of Signal 
B1237 Window Feedback Out of Range 
B1238 Over Temperature Fault 
B1239 Air Flow Blend Door Driver Circuit Failure 
B1240 Wiper Washer Rear Pump Relay Circuit Failure 
B1241 Wiper Washer Rear Pump Relay Circuit Short to Battery 
B1242 Air Flow Recirculation Door Driver Circuit Failure 
B1243 Express Window Down Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B1244 Wiper Rear Motor Run Relay Circuit Failure 
B1245 Wiper Rear Motor Run Relay Circuit Short to Battery 
B1246 Dim Panel Potentiometer Switch Circuit Failure 
B1247 Panel Dim Switch Circuit Open 
B1248 Passenger's Seatback Autoglide Rearward Switch Circuit Short to Ground 
B1249 Blend Door Failure 
B1250 Air Temperature Internal Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1251 Air Temperature Internal Sensor Circuit Open 
B1252 Air Temperature Internal Sensor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1253 Air Temperature Internal Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1254 Air Temperature External Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1255 Air Temperature External Sensor Circuit Open 
B1256 Air Temperature External Sensor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1257 Air Temperature External Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1258 Solar Radiation Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1259 Solar Radiation Sensor Circuit Open 
B1260 Solar Radiation Sensor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1261 Solar Radiation Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1262 Servo Motor Defrost Circuit Failure 
B1263 Servo Motor Vent Circuit Failure 
B1264 Servo Motor Foot Circuit Failure 
B1265 Servo Motor Coolair Bypass Circuit Failure 
B1266 Servo Motor Airintake Left Circuit Failure 
B1267 Servo Motor Airintake Right Circuit Failure 
B1268 Servo Motor Potentiometer Defrost Circuit Failure 
B1269 Servo Motor Potentiometer Defrost Circuit Open 
B1270 Servo Motor Potentiometer Defrost Circuit Short To Battery 
B1271 Servo Motor Potentiometer Defrost Circuit Short To Ground 
B1272 Servo Motor Potentiometer Vent Circuit Failure 
B1273 Servo Motor Potentiometer Vent Circuit Open 
B1274 Servo Motor Potentiometer Vent Circuit Short To Battery 
B1275 Servo Motor Potentiometer Vent Circuit Short To Ground 
B1276 Servo Motor Potentiometer Foot Circuit Failure 
B1277 Servo Motor Potentiometer Foot Circuit Open 
B1278 Servo Motor Potentiometer Foot Circuit Short To Battery 
B1279 Servo Motor Potentiometer Foot Circuit Short To Ground 
B1280 Servo Motor Potentiometer Coolair Circuit Failure 
B1281 Servo Motor Potentiometer Coolair Circuit Open 
B1282 Servo Motor Potentiometer Coolair Circuit Short To Battery 
B1283 Servo Motor Potentiometer Coolair Circuit Short To Ground 
B1284 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Left Circuit Failure 
B1285 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Left Circuit Open 
B1286 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Left Circuit Short To Battery 
B1287 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Left Circuit Short To Ground 
B1288 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Right Circuit Failure 
B1289 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Right Circuit Open 
B1290 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Right Circuit Short To Battery 
B1291 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Right Circuit Short To Ground 
B1292 Battery Power Relay Circuit Failure 
B1293 Battery Power Relay Circuit Open 
B1294 Battery Power Relay Circuit Short To Battery 
B1295 Battery Power Relay Circuit Short To Ground 
B1296 Power Supply Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1297 Power Supply Sensor Circuit Open 
B1298 Power Supply Sensor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1299 Power Supply Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1300 Power Door Lock Circuit Failure 
B1301 Power Door Lock Circuit Open 
B1302 Accessory Delay Relay Coil Circuit Failure 
B1303 Accessory Delay Relay Coil Circuit Open 
B1304 Accessory Delay Relay Coil Circuit Short To Battery 
B1305 Accessory Delay Relay Coil Circuit Short To Ground 
B1306 Oil Level Switch Circuit Open 
B1307 Oil Level Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1308 Oil Level Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1309 Power Door Lock Circuit Short To Ground 
B1310 Power Door Unlock Circuit Failure 
B1311 Power Door Unlock Circuit Open 
B1312 Lamp Headlamp Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1313 Battery Saver Relay Coil Circuit Failure 
B1314 Battery Saver Relay Coil Circuit Open 
B1315 Battery Saver Relay Coil Circuit Short To Battery 
B1316 Battery Saver Relay Coil Circuit Short To Ground 
B1317 Battery Voltage High 
B1318 Battery Voltage Low 
B1319 Driver Door Ajar Circuit Failure 
B1320 Driver Door Ajar Circuit Open 
B1321 Driver Door Ajar Circuit Short To Battery 
B1322 Driver Door Ajar Circuit Short To Ground 
B1323 Door Ajar Lamp Circuit Failure 
B1324 Door Ajar Lamp Circuit Open 
B1325 Door Ajar Lamp Circuit Short To Battery 
B1326 Door Ajar Lamp Circuit Short To Ground 
B1327 Passenger Door Ajar Circuit Failure 
B1328 Passenger Door Ajar Circuit Open 
B1329 Passenger Door Ajar Circuit Short To Battery 
B1330 Passenger Door Ajar Circuit Short To Ground 
B1331 Decklid Ajar Rear Door Circuit Failure 
B1332 Decklid Ajar Rear Door Circuit Open 
B1333 Decklid Ajar Rear Door Circuit Short To Battery 
B1334 Decklid Ajar Rear Door Circuit Short To Ground 
B1335 Door Ajar RR Circuit Failure 
B1336 Door Ajar RR Circuit Open 
B1337 Door Ajar RR Circuit Short To Battery 
B1338 Door Ajar RR Circuit Short To Ground 
B1339 Chime Input Request Circuit Short To Battery 
B1340 Chime Input Request Circuit Short To Ground 
B1341 Power Door Unlock Circuit Short To Ground 
B1342 ECU Is Defective 
B1343 Heated Backlite Input Circuit Failure 
B1344 Heated Backlite Input Circuit Open 
B1345 Heated Backlite Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1346 Heated Backlite Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1347 Heated Backlite Relay Circuit Failure 
B1348 Heated Backlite Relay Circuit Open 
B1349 Heated Backlite Relay Short To Battery 
B1350 Heated Backlite Relay Short To Ground 
B1351 Ignition Key-In Circuit Short To Battery 
B1352 Ignition Key-In Circuit Failure 
B1353 Ignition Key-In Circuit Open 
B1354 Ignition Key-In Circuit Short To Ground 
B1355 Ignition Run Circuit Failure 
B1356 Ignition Run Circuit Open 
B1357 Ignition Run Circuit Short To Battery 
B1358 Ignition Run Circuit Short To Ground 
B1359 Ignition Run/Acc Circuit Failure 
B1360 Ignition Run/Acc Circuit Open 
B1361 Ignition Run/Acc Circuit Short To Battery 
B1362 Ignition Run/Acc Circuit Short To Ground 
B1363 Ignition Start Circuit Failure 
B1364 Ignition Start Circuit Open 
B1365 Ignition Start Circuit Short To Battery 
B1366 Ignition Start Circuit Short To Ground 
B1367 Ignition Tach Circuit Failure 
B1368 Ignition Tach Circuit Open 
B1369 Ignition Tach Circuit Short To Battery 
B1370 Ignition Tach Circuit Short To Ground 
B1371 Illuminated Entry Relay Circuit Failure 
B1372 Illuminated Entry Relay Circuit Open 
B1373 Illuminated Entry Relay Short To Battery 
B1374 Illuminated Entry Relay Short To Ground 
B1375 Oil Change Lamp Circuit Open 
B1376 Oil Change Lamp Circuit Short To Battery 
B1377 Oil Change Lamp Circuit Failure 
B1378 Oil Change Lamp Circuit Short To Ground 
B1379 Oil Change Reset Button Circuit Short To Ground 
B1380 Oil Change Reset Button Circuit Failure 
B1381 Oil Change Reset Button Circuit Open 
B1382 Oil Change Reset Button Circuit Short To Battery 
B1383 Oil Level Lamp Circuit Short To Battery 
B1384 Oil Level Lamp Circuit Failure 
B1385 Oil Level Lamp Circuit Open 
B1386 Oil Level Lamp Circuit Short To Ground 
B1387 Oil Temperature Sensor Circuit Open 
B1388 Oil Temperature Sensor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1389 Oil Temperature Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1390 Oil Temperature Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1391 Oil Level Switch Circuit Failure 
B1392 Power Door Memory Lock Relay Circuit Failure 
B1393 Power Door Memory Lock Relay Circuit Open 
B1394 Power Door Memory Lock Relay Circuit Short To Battery 
B1395 Power Door Memory Lock Relay Circuit Short To Ground 
B1396 Power Door Lock Circuit Short To Battery 
B1397 Power Door Unlock Circuit Short To Battery 
B1398 Driver Power Window One Touch Window Relay Circuit Failure 
B1399 Driver Power Window One Touch Window Relay Circuit Open 
B1400 Driver Power Window One Touch Window Relay Circuit Short To Battery 
B1401 Driver Power Window One Touch Window Relay Circuit Short To Ground 
B1402 Driver Power Window Down Switch Circuit Failure 
B1403 Driver Power Window Up Switch Circuit Failure 
B1404 Driver Power Window Down Circuit Open 
B1405 Driver Power Window Down Circuit Short To Battery 
B1406 Driver Power Window Down Circuit Short To Ground 
B1407 Driver Power Window Up Circuit Open 
B1408 Driver Power Window Up Circuit Short To Battery 
B1409 Driver Power Window Up Circuit Short To Ground 
B1410 Driver Power Window Motor Circuit Failure 
B1411 Driver Power Window Motor Circuit Open 
B1412 Driver Power Window Motor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1413 Driver Power Window Motor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1414 Power Window LR Motor Circuit Failure 
B1415 Power Window LR Motor Circuit Open 
B1416 Power Window LR Motor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1417 Power Window LR Motor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1418 Passenger Power Window Motor Circuit Failure 
B1419 Passenger Power Window Motor Circuit Open 
B1420 Passenger Power Window Motor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1421 Passenger Power Window Motor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1422 Power Window RR Motor Circuit Failure 
B1423 Power Window RR Motor Circuit Open 
B1424 Power Window RR Motor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1425 Power Window RR Motor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1426 Lamp Seat Belt Circuit Short To Battery 
B1427 Lamp Seat Belt Circuit Open 
B1428 Lamp Seat Belt Circuit Failure 
B1429 Lamp Seat Belt Circuit Short To Ground 
B1430 Seat Belt Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1431 Wiper Brake/Run Relay Circuit Failure 
B1432 Wiper Brake/Run Relay Circuit Short To Battery 
B1433 Wiper Brake/Run Relay Circuit Short To Ground 
B1434 Wiper Hi/Low Speed Relay Coil Circuit Failure 
B1435 Wiper Hi/Low Speed Relay Coil Circuit Open 
B1436 Wiper Hi/Low Speed Relay Coil Circuit Short To Battery 
B1437 Wiper Hi/Low Speed Relay Coil Circuit Short To Ground 
B1438 Wiper Mode Select Switch Circuit Failure 
B1439 Wiper Mode Select Switch Circuit Open 
B1440 Wiper Mode Select Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1441 Wiper Mode Select Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1442 Door Handle Switch Circuit Failure 
B1443 Door Handle Switch Circuit Open 
B1444 Door Handle Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1445 Door Handle Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1446 Wiper Park Sense Circuit Failure 
B1447 Wiper Park Sense Circuit Open 
B1448 Wiper Park Sense Circuit Short To Battery 
B1449 Wiper Park Sense Circuit Short To Ground 
B1450 Wiper Wash/Delay Switch Circuit Failure 
B1451 Wiper Wash/Delay Switch Circuit Open 
B1452 Wiper Wash/Delay Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1453 Wiper Wash/Delay Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1454 Wiper Washer Fluid Lamp Circuit Failure 
B1455 Wiper Washer Fluid Lamp Circuit Open 
B1456 Wiper Washer Fluid Lamp Circuit Short To Battery 
B1457 Wiper Washer Fluid Lamp Circuit Short To Ground 
B1458 Wiper Washer Pump Motor Relay Circuit Failure 
B1459 Wiper Washer Pump Motor Relay Coil Circuit Open 
B1460 Wiper Washer Pump Motor Relay Coil Circuit Short To Battery 
B1461 Wiper Washer Pump Motor Relay Coil Circuit Short To Ground 
B1462 Seat Belt Switch Circuit Failure 
B1463 Seat Belt Switch Circuit Open 
B1464 Seat Belt Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1465 Wiper Brake/Run Relay Circuit Open 
B1466 Wiper Hi/Low Speed Not Switching 
B1467 Wiper Hi/Low Speed Circuit Motor Short To Battery 
B1468 Chime Input Request Circuit Failure 
B1469 Chime Input Request Circuit Open 
B1470 Lamp Headlamp Input Circuit Failure 
B1471 Lamp Headlamp Input Circuit Open 
B1472 Lamp Headlamp Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1473 Wiper Low Speed Circuit Motor Failure 
B1474 Battery Saver Power Relay Circuit Short To Battery 
B1475 Accessory Delay Relay Contact Short To Battery 
B1476 Wiper High Speed Circuit Motor Failure 
B1477 Wiper Hi/Low Circuit Motor Short To Ground 
B1478 Power Window One Touch Up/Down Activated Simultaneously 
B1479 Wiper Washer Fluid Level Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1480 Wiper Washer Fluid Level Sensor Circuit Open 
B1481 Wiper Washer Fluid Level Sensor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1482 Wiper Washer Fluid Level Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1483 Brake Pedal Input Circuit Failure 
B1484 Brake Pedal Input Open Circuit 
B1485 Brake Pedal Input Circuit Battery Short 
B1486 Brake Pedal Input Circuit Ground Short 
B1487 Door Handle Right Front Circuit Failure 
B1488 Door Handle Right Front Circuit Open 
B1489 Door Handle Right Front Short To Battery 
B1490 Door Handle Right Front Short To Ground 
B1491 Ignition Cylinder Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1492 Ignition Cylinder Sensor Open Circuit 
B1493 Ignition Cylinder Sensor Battery Short 
B1494 Ignition Cylinder Sensor Ground Short 
B1495 Decklid Punch-Out Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1496 Decklid Punch-Out Sensor Open Circuit 
B1497 Decklid Punch-Out Sensor Battery Short 
B1498 Decklid Punch-Out Sensor Ground Short 
B1499 Lamp Turn Signal Left Circuit Failure 
B1500 Lamp Turn Signal Left Circuit Open 
B1501 Lamp Turn Signal Left Circuit Short To Battery 
B1502 Lamp Turn Signal Left Circuit Short To Ground 
B1503 Lamp Turn Signal Right Circuit Failure 
B1504 Lamp Turn Signal Right Circuit Open 
B1505 Lamp Turn Signal Right Circuit Short To Battery 
B1506 Lamp Turn Signal Right Circuit Short To Ground 
B1507 Flash To Pass Switch Circuit Failure


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

P2071 Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Stuck Closed
P2076 Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance
P2077 Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Low
P2078 Intake Manifold Tuning (IMT) Valve Position Sensor/Switch Circuit High
P2088 A Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit Low Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P2089 A Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit High Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P2090 B Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit Low Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P2091 B Camshaft Position Actuator Control Circuit High Bank 1,Cam Phasing
P2096 Post Catalyst Fuel Trim System Low Limit ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2097 Post Catalyst Fuel Trim System High Limit ,O2 Sensor (Rear) 
P2098 Post Catalyst Fuel Trim System Low Limit ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2099 Post Catalyst Fuel Trim System High Limit ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2100 Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) Motor Control Circuit ,ETC Control
P2102 Throttle Actuator A Control Motor Circuit Low,ETC Control
P2103 Throttle Actuator A Control Motor Circuit High,ETC Control
P2101 Control Module Throttle Actuator Position Performance ,ETC Control
P2105 Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) System Forced Engine Shutdown ,ETC Control
P2107 Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) Module Internal Circuit ,ETC Control
P2108 Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) Module Performance ,ETC Control
P2119 Throttle Closed Position Performance ,ETC Control
P2120 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 1 Circuit ,ETC Control
P2121 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 1 Performance ,ETC Control
P2122 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 1 Circuit Low Voltage ,ETC Control
P2123 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 1 Circuit High Voltage ,ETC Control
P2125 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 2 Circuit ,ETC Control
P2127 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 2 Circuit Low Voltage ,ETC Control
P2128 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 2 Circuit High Voltage ,ETC Control
P2135 Throttle Position (TP) Sensor 1-2 Correlation ,ETC Control
P2138 Accelerator Pedal Position (APP) Sensor 1-2 Correlation ,ETC Control
P2146 Fuel Injector Group A Supply Voltage Circuit/Open
P2149 Fuel Injector Group B Supply Voltage Circuit/Open
P2152 Fuel Injector Group C Supply Voltage Circuit/Open
P2155 Fuel Injector Group D Supply Voltage Circuit/Open
P215B Vehicle Speed – Output Shaft Speed Not Plausible 
P215C Output Shaft Speed - Wheel Speed Not Plausible 
P2160 Vehicle Speed Sensor B Circuit Low,Transmission
P2161 Vehicle Speed Sensor B Intermittent/Erratic/High,Transmission
P2176 Minimum Throttle Position Not Learned ,ETC Control
P2177 System Too Lean Off Idle Bank 1,Fuel Trims
P2178 System Too Rich Off Idle Bank 1,Fuel Trims
P2181 Engine Cooling System Performance ,Cooling
P2187 System Too Lean at Idle Bank 1,Fuel Trims
P2188 System Too Rich at Idle Bank 1,Fuel Trims
P2195 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Lean Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P2196 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Rich Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P2199 Intake Air Temperature Sensor 1/2 Correlation,Sensors
P219A Fuel Trim Cylinder Balance Bank 1 ,Fuel Trims
P219B Fuel Trim Cylinder Balance Bank 2,Fuel Trims
P2227 Barometric Pressure Sensor A Circuit Range/Performance,Sensors
P2228 Barometric Pressure Sensor A Circuit Low,Sensors
P2229 Barometric Pressure Sensor A Circuit High,Sensors
P2230 Barometric Pressure (BARO) Sensor Circuit Erratic ,Sensors
P2232 O2 Sensor Signal Circuit Shorted to Heater Circuit Bank 1 Sensor 2,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2237 O2 Sensor Positive Current Control Circuit/Open Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P2243 O2 Sensor Reference Voltage Circuit/Open Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P2251 O2 Sensor Negative Current Control Circuit/Open Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P2261 Turbocharger/Supercharger Bypass Valve - Mechanical,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P2269 Water in Fuel 
P226B Turbocharger/Supercharger Boost Pressure Too High - Mechanical,Turbocharger/Supercharger
P2270 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Lean Bank 1 Sensor 2,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2271 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Rich Bank 1 Sensor 2,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2272 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Lean Bank 2 Sensor 2,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2273 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Rich Bank 2 Sensor 2,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2297 O2 Sensor Out of Range During Deceleration Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P22D9 No Additional Information
P22DA No Additional Information
P22DB No Additional Information
P22DD No Additional Information
P22DE No Additional Information
P22DF No Additional Information
P22E1 No Additional Information
P22E2 No Additional Information
P22E3 No Additional Information
P22E5 No Additional Information
P22E6 No Additional Information
P22E7 No Additional Information
P2300 Ignition Coil A Primary Control Circuit Low
P2301 Ignition Coil A Primary Control Circuit High
P2303 Ignition Coil B Primary Control Circuit Low
P2304 Ignition Coil B Primary Control Circuit High
P2306 Ignition Coil C Primary Control Circuit Low
P2307 Ignition Coil C Primary Control Circuit High
P2309 Ignition Coil D Primary Control Circuit Low
P2310 Ignition Coil D Primary Control Circuit High
P2400 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit ,Emissions
P2401 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit Low Voltage ,Emissions
P2402 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit High Voltage,Emissions
P2418 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Switching Valve Control Circuit ,Emissions
P2419 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Switching Valve Control Circuit Low Voltage ,Emissions
P2420 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Leak Detection Pump Switching Valve Control Circuit High Voltage,Emissions
P2421 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Vent Solenoid Valve Stuck Open,Emissions
P2422 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Vent Solenoid Valve Stuck Closed ,Emissions
P2430 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 1 Sensor Circuit,Emissions
P2431 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 1 Sensor Circuit Range/Performance,Emissions
P2432 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 1 Sensor Circuit Low,Emissions
P2433 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 1 Sensor Circuit High,Emissions
P2435 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 2 Sensor Circuit,Emissions
P2436 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 2 Sensor Circuit Range/Performance,Emissions
P2437 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 2 Sensor Circuit Low,Emissions
P2438 Secondary Air Injection System Air Flow/Pressure Bank 2 Sensor Circuit High,Emissions
P2440 Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve Bank 1 Stuck Open,Emissions
P2444 Secondary Air Injection System Pump Bank 1 Stuck On,Emissions
P2450 Evaporative Emission System Switching Valve Performance/Stuck Open,Emissions
P2500 Generator L-Terminal Circuit Low Voltage 
P2501 Generator L-Terminal Circuit High Voltage 
P250A Engine Oil Level Sensor Circuit,Sensors
P2534 Ignition 1 Switch Circuit Low Voltage 
P2535 Ignition 1 Switch Circuit High Voltage (PCM) 
P2537 Accessory Wakeup Serial Data 2
P253F Engine Oil Deteriorated
P2544 Torque Management Request Input Signal A
P2548 Torque Management Request Input Signal B
P257D Engine Hood Switch Performance ,Sensors
P257E Engine Hood Switch Circuit Low Voltage ,Sensors
P257F Engine Hood Switch Circuit High Voltage ,Sensors
P25A5 No Additional Information
P25A6 No Additional Information
P25A7 No Additional Information
P2610 ECU Malfunction 
P2614 Camshaft Position Signal Output Circuit/Open,Cam Phasing
P2615 Camshaft Position Signal Output Circuit Low,Cam Phasing
P2616 Camshaft Position Signal Output Circuit High,Cam Phasing
P2617 Crankshaft Position Signal Output Circuit/Open,Sensors
P2618 Crankshaft Position Signal Output Circuit Low,Sensors
P2619 Crankshaft Position Signal Output Circuit High,Sensors
P261A Coolant Pump B Control Circuit/Open,Cooling
P261C Coolant Pump B Control Circuit Low,Cooling
P261D Coolant Pump B Control Circuit High,Cooling
P2626 O2 Sensor Pumping Current Trim Circuit/Open Bank 1 Sensor 1,O2 Sensor
P2632 Fuel Pump B Control Circuit /Open,Fuel Pump
P2636 Fuel Pump B Low Flow/Performance,Fuel Pump
P2665 Fuel Shutoff Valve B Control Circuit/Open
P2666 Fuel Shutoff Valve B Control Circuit Low
P2667 Fuel Shutoff Valve B Control Circuit High
P2668 Fuel Mode Indicator Lamp Control Circuit
P2687 Fuel Supply Heater Control Circuit/Open
P2763 Short to voltage in the TCC Solenoid 
P2764 Open or Short to ground in the TCC PWM solenoid valve circuit 
P2671 Actuator Supply Voltage B Circuit High
P279A Transfer Case Gear High Incorrect Ratio,Transmission
P279B Transfer Case Gear Low Incorrect Ratio,Transmission
P279C Transfer Case Gear Neutral Incorrect Ratio,Transmission
P2A00 HO2S Circuit Closed Loop (CL) Performance Bank 1 Sensor 1 (PCM) ,O2 Sensor
P2A01 HO2S Circuit Closed Loop (CL) Performance Bank 1 Sensor 2 (PCM) ,O2 Sensor (Rear)
P2A03 O2 Sensor Circuit Range/Performance Bank 2 Sensor 1 ,O2 Sensor
P3000 Hacking AWH Data 
P3400 Cylinder Deactivation System Performance 
P3401 Cylinder 1 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit 
P3409 Cylinder 2 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit
P3417 Cylinder 3 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit
P3425 Cylinder 4 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit 
P3433 Cylinder 5 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit
P3441 Cylinder 6 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit 
P3449 Cylinder 7 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit
P3457 Cylinder 8 Deactivation Solenoid Control Circuit


[Body codes]


B1200 Climate Control Pushbutton Circuit Failure 
B1201 Fuel Sender Circuit Failure 
B1202 Fuel Sender Circuit Open 
B1203 Fuel Sender Circuit Short To Battery 
B1204 Fuel Sender Circuit Short To Ground 
B1205 EIC Switch-1 Assembly Circuit Failure 
B1206 EIC Switch-1 Assembly Circuit Open 
B1207 EIC Switch-1 Assembly Circuit Short To Battery 
B1208 EIC Switch-1 Assembly Circuit Short To Ground 
B1209 EIC Switch-2 Assembly Circuit Failure 
B1210 EIC Switch-2 Assembly Circuit Open 
B1211 EIC Switch-2 Assembly Circuit Short To Battery 
B1212 EIC Switch-2 Assembly Circuit Short To Ground 
B1213 Anti-Theft Number of Programmed Keys Is Below Minimum 
B1214 Running Board Lamp Circuit Failure 
B1215 Running Board Lamp Circuit Short to Battery 
B1216 Emergency & Road Side Assistance Switch Circuit Short to Ground 
B1217 Horn Relay Coil Circuit Failure 
B1218 Horn Relay Coil Circuit Short to Vbatt 
B1219 Fuel Tank Pressure Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1220 Fuel Tank Pressure Sensor Circuit Open 
B1222 Fuel Temperature Sensor #1 Circuit Failure 
B1223 Fuel Temperature Sensor #1 Circuit Open 
B1224 Fuel Temperature Sensor #1 Circuit Short to Battery 
B1225 Fuel Temperature Sensor #1 Circuit Short to Ground 
B1226 Fuel Temperature Sensor #2 Circuit Failure 
B1227 Fuel Temperature Sensor #2 Circuit Open 
B1228 Fuel Temperature Sensor #2 Circuit Short to Battery 
B1229 Fuel Temperature Sensor #2 Circuit Short to Ground 
B1231 Longitudinal Acceleration Threshold Exceeded 
B1232 See Manufacturer 
B1233 Glass Break Sensor Failure 
B1234 Mirror Switch Invalid Code 
B1235 Window Feedback Failure 
B1236 Window Feedback Loss of Signal 
B1237 Window Feedback Out of Range 
B1238 Over Temperature Fault 
B1239 Air Flow Blend Door Driver Circuit Failure 
B1240 Wiper Washer Rear Pump Relay Circuit Failure 
B1241 Wiper Washer Rear Pump Relay Circuit Short to Battery 
B1242 Air Flow Recirculation Door Driver Circuit Failure 
B1243 Express Window Down Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B1244 Wiper Rear Motor Run Relay Circuit Failure 
B1245 Wiper Rear Motor Run Relay Circuit Short to Battery 
B1246 Dim Panel Potentiometer Switch Circuit Failure 
B1247 Panel Dim Switch Circuit Open 
B1248 Passenger's Seatback Autoglide Rearward Switch Circuit Short to Ground 
B1249 Blend Door Failure 
B1250 Air Temperature Internal Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1251 Air Temperature Internal Sensor Circuit Open 
B1252 Air Temperature Internal Sensor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1253 Air Temperature Internal Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1254 Air Temperature External Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1255 Air Temperature External Sensor Circuit Open 
B1256 Air Temperature External Sensor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1257 Air Temperature External Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1258 Solar Radiation Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1259 Solar Radiation Sensor Circuit Open 
B1260 Solar Radiation Sensor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1261 Solar Radiation Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1262 Servo Motor Defrost Circuit Failure 
B1263 Servo Motor Vent Circuit Failure 
B1264 Servo Motor Foot Circuit Failure 
B1265 Servo Motor Coolair Bypass Circuit Failure 
B1266 Servo Motor Airintake Left Circuit Failure 
B1267 Servo Motor Airintake Right Circuit Failure 
B1268 Servo Motor Potentiometer Defrost Circuit Failure 
B1269 Servo Motor Potentiometer Defrost Circuit Open 
B1270 Servo Motor Potentiometer Defrost Circuit Short To Battery 
B1271 Servo Motor Potentiometer Defrost Circuit Short To Ground 
B1272 Servo Motor Potentiometer Vent Circuit Failure 
B1273 Servo Motor Potentiometer Vent Circuit Open 
B1274 Servo Motor Potentiometer Vent Circuit Short To Battery 
B1275 Servo Motor Potentiometer Vent Circuit Short To Ground 
B1276 Servo Motor Potentiometer Foot Circuit Failure 
B1277 Servo Motor Potentiometer Foot Circuit Open 
B1278 Servo Motor Potentiometer Foot Circuit Short To Battery 
B1279 Servo Motor Potentiometer Foot Circuit Short To Ground 
B1280 Servo Motor Potentiometer Coolair Circuit Failure 
B1281 Servo Motor Potentiometer Coolair Circuit Open 
B1282 Servo Motor Potentiometer Coolair Circuit Short To Battery 
B1283 Servo Motor Potentiometer Coolair Circuit Short To Ground 
B1284 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Left Circuit Failure 
B1285 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Left Circuit Open 
B1286 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Left Circuit Short To Battery 
B1287 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Left Circuit Short To Ground 
B1288 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Right Circuit Failure 
B1289 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Right Circuit Open 
B1290 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Right Circuit Short To Battery 
B1291 Servo Motor Potentiometer Airintake Right Circuit Short To Ground 
B1292 Battery Power Relay Circuit Failure 
B1293 Battery Power Relay Circuit Open 
B1294 Battery Power Relay Circuit Short To Battery 
B1295 Battery Power Relay Circuit Short To Ground 
B1296 Power Supply Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1297 Power Supply Sensor Circuit Open 
B1298 Power Supply Sensor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1299 Power Supply Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1300 Power Door Lock Circuit Failure 
B1301 Power Door Lock Circuit Open 
B1302 Accessory Delay Relay Coil Circuit Failure 
B1303 Accessory Delay Relay Coil Circuit Open 
B1304 Accessory Delay Relay Coil Circuit Short To Battery 
B1305 Accessory Delay Relay Coil Circuit Short To Ground 
B1306 Oil Level Switch Circuit Open 
B1307 Oil Level Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1308 Oil Level Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1309 Power Door Lock Circuit Short To Ground 
B1310 Power Door Unlock Circuit Failure 
B1311 Power Door Unlock Circuit Open 
B1312 Lamp Headlamp Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1313 Battery Saver Relay Coil Circuit Failure 
B1314 Battery Saver Relay Coil Circuit Open 
B1315 Battery Saver Relay Coil Circuit Short To Battery 
B1316 Battery Saver Relay Coil Circuit Short To Ground 
B1317 Battery Voltage High 
B1318 Battery Voltage Low 
B1319 Driver Door Ajar Circuit Failure 
B1320 Driver Door Ajar Circuit Open 
B1321 Driver Door Ajar Circuit Short To Battery 
B1322 Driver Door Ajar Circuit Short To Ground 
B1323 Door Ajar Lamp Circuit Failure 
B1324 Door Ajar Lamp Circuit Open 
B1325 Door Ajar Lamp Circuit Short To Battery 
B1326 Door Ajar Lamp Circuit Short To Ground 
B1327 Passenger Door Ajar Circuit Failure 
B1328 Passenger Door Ajar Circuit Open 
B1329 Passenger Door Ajar Circuit Short To Battery 
B1330 Passenger Door Ajar Circuit Short To Ground 
B1331 Decklid Ajar Rear Door Circuit Failure 
B1332 Decklid Ajar Rear Door Circuit Open 
B1333 Decklid Ajar Rear Door Circuit Short To Battery 
B1334 Decklid Ajar Rear Door Circuit Short To Ground 
B1335 Door Ajar RR Circuit Failure 
B1336 Door Ajar RR Circuit Open 
B1337 Door Ajar RR Circuit Short To Battery 
B1338 Door Ajar RR Circuit Short To Ground 
B1339 Chime Input Request Circuit Short To Battery 
B1340 Chime Input Request Circuit Short To Ground 
B1341 Power Door Unlock Circuit Short To Ground 
B1342 ECU Is Defective 
B1343 Heated Backlite Input Circuit Failure 
B1344 Heated Backlite Input Circuit Open 
B1345 Heated Backlite Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1346 Heated Backlite Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1347 Heated Backlite Relay Circuit Failure 
B1348 Heated Backlite Relay Circuit Open 
B1349 Heated Backlite Relay Short To Battery 
B1350 Heated Backlite Relay Short To Ground 
B1351 Ignition Key-In Circuit Short To Battery 
B1352 Ignition Key-In Circuit Failure 
B1353 Ignition Key-In Circuit Open 
B1354 Ignition Key-In Circuit Short To Ground 
B1355 Ignition Run Circuit Failure 
B1356 Ignition Run Circuit Open 
B1357 Ignition Run Circuit Short To Battery 
B1358 Ignition Run Circuit Short To Ground 
B1359 Ignition Run/Acc Circuit Failure 
B1360 Ignition Run/Acc Circuit Open 
B1361 Ignition Run/Acc Circuit Short To Battery 
B1362 Ignition Run/Acc Circuit Short To Ground 
B1363 Ignition Start Circuit Failure 
B1364 Ignition Start Circuit Open 
B1365 Ignition Start Circuit Short To Battery 
B1366 Ignition Start Circuit Short To Ground 
B1367 Ignition Tach Circuit Failure 
B1368 Ignition Tach Circuit Open 
B1369 Ignition Tach Circuit Short To Battery 
B1370 Ignition Tach Circuit Short To Ground 
B1371 Illuminated Entry Relay Circuit Failure 
B1372 Illuminated Entry Relay Circuit Open 
B1373 Illuminated Entry Relay Short To Battery 
B1374 Illuminated Entry Relay Short To Ground 
B1375 Oil Change Lamp Circuit Open 
B1376 Oil Change Lamp Circuit Short To Battery 
B1377 Oil Change Lamp Circuit Failure 
B1378 Oil Change Lamp Circuit Short To Ground 
B1379 Oil Change Reset Button Circuit Short To Ground 
B1380 Oil Change Reset Button Circuit Failure 
B1381 Oil Change Reset Button Circuit Open 
B1382 Oil Change Reset Button Circuit Short To Battery 
B1383 Oil Level Lamp Circuit Short To Battery 
B1384 Oil Level Lamp Circuit Failure 
B1385 Oil Level Lamp Circuit Open 
B1386 Oil Level Lamp Circuit Short To Ground 
B1387 Oil Temperature Sensor Circuit Open 
B1388 Oil Temperature Sensor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1389 Oil Temperature Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1390 Oil Temperature Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1391 Oil Level Switch Circuit Failure 
B1392 Power Door Memory Lock Relay Circuit Failure 
B1393 Power Door Memory Lock Relay Circuit Open 
B1394 Power Door Memory Lock Relay Circuit Short To Battery 
B1395 Power Door Memory Lock Relay Circuit Short To Ground 
B1396 Power Door Lock Circuit Short To Battery 
B1397 Power Door Unlock Circuit Short To Battery 
B1398 Driver Power Window One Touch Window Relay Circuit Failure 
B1399 Driver Power Window One Touch Window Relay Circuit Open 
B1400 Driver Power Window One Touch Window Relay Circuit Short To Battery 
B1401 Driver Power Window One Touch Window Relay Circuit Short To Ground 
B1402 Driver Power Window Down Switch Circuit Failure 
B1403 Driver Power Window Up Switch Circuit Failure 
B1404 Driver Power Window Down Circuit Open 
B1405 Driver Power Window Down Circuit Short To Battery 
B1406 Driver Power Window Down Circuit Short To Ground 
B1407 Driver Power Window Up Circuit Open 
B1408 Driver Power Window Up Circuit Short To Battery 
B1409 Driver Power Window Up Circuit Short To Ground 
B1410 Driver Power Window Motor Circuit Failure 
B1411 Driver Power Window Motor Circuit Open 
B1412 Driver Power Window Motor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1413 Driver Power Window Motor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1414 Power Window LR Motor Circuit Failure 
B1415 Power Window LR Motor Circuit Open 
B1416 Power Window LR Motor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1417 Power Window LR Motor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1418 Passenger Power Window Motor Circuit Failure 
B1419 Passenger Power Window Motor Circuit Open 
B1420 Passenger Power Window Motor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1421 Passenger Power Window Motor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1422 Power Window RR Motor Circuit Failure 
B1423 Power Window RR Motor Circuit Open 
B1424 Power Window RR Motor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1425 Power Window RR Motor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1426 Lamp Seat Belt Circuit Short To Battery 
B1427 Lamp Seat Belt Circuit Open 
B1428 Lamp Seat Belt Circuit Failure 
B1429 Lamp Seat Belt Circuit Short To Ground 
B1430 Seat Belt Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1431 Wiper Brake/Run Relay Circuit Failure 
B1432 Wiper Brake/Run Relay Circuit Short To Battery 
B1433 Wiper Brake/Run Relay Circuit Short To Ground 
B1434 Wiper Hi/Low Speed Relay Coil Circuit Failure 
B1435 Wiper Hi/Low Speed Relay Coil Circuit Open 
B1436 Wiper Hi/Low Speed Relay Coil Circuit Short To Battery 
B1437 Wiper Hi/Low Speed Relay Coil Circuit Short To Ground 
B1438 Wiper Mode Select Switch Circuit Failure 
B1439 Wiper Mode Select Switch Circuit Open 
B1440 Wiper Mode Select Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1441 Wiper Mode Select Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1442 Door Handle Switch Circuit Failure 
B1443 Door Handle Switch Circuit Open 
B1444 Door Handle Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1445 Door Handle Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1446 Wiper Park Sense Circuit Failure 
B1447 Wiper Park Sense Circuit Open 
B1448 Wiper Park Sense Circuit Short To Battery 
B1449 Wiper Park Sense Circuit Short To Ground 
B1450 Wiper Wash/Delay Switch Circuit Failure 
B1451 Wiper Wash/Delay Switch Circuit Open 
B1452 Wiper Wash/Delay Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1453 Wiper Wash/Delay Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1454 Wiper Washer Fluid Lamp Circuit Failure 
B1455 Wiper Washer Fluid Lamp Circuit Open 
B1456 Wiper Washer Fluid Lamp Circuit Short To Battery 
B1457 Wiper Washer Fluid Lamp Circuit Short To Ground 
B1458 Wiper Washer Pump Motor Relay Circuit Failure 
B1459 Wiper Washer Pump Motor Relay Coil Circuit Open 
B1460 Wiper Washer Pump Motor Relay Coil Circuit Short To Battery 
B1461 Wiper Washer Pump Motor Relay Coil Circuit Short To Ground 
B1462 Seat Belt Switch Circuit Failure 
B1463 Seat Belt Switch Circuit Open 
B1464 Seat Belt Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1465 Wiper Brake/Run Relay Circuit Open 
B1466 Wiper Hi/Low Speed Not Switching 
B1467 Wiper Hi/Low Speed Circuit Motor Short To Battery 
B1468 Chime Input Request Circuit Failure 
B1469 Chime Input Request Circuit Open 
B1470 Lamp Headlamp Input Circuit Failure 
B1471 Lamp Headlamp Input Circuit Open 
B1472 Lamp Headlamp Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1473 Wiper Low Speed Circuit Motor Failure 
B1474 Battery Saver Power Relay Circuit Short To Battery 
B1475 Accessory Delay Relay Contact Short To Battery 
B1476 Wiper High Speed Circuit Motor Failure 
B1477 Wiper Hi/Low Circuit Motor Short To Ground 
B1478 Power Window One Touch Up/Down Activated Simultaneously 
B1479 Wiper Washer Fluid Level Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1480 Wiper Washer Fluid Level Sensor Circuit Open 
B1481 Wiper Washer Fluid Level Sensor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1482 Wiper Washer Fluid Level Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1483 Brake Pedal Input Circuit Failure 
B1484 Brake Pedal Input Open Circuit 
B1485 Brake Pedal Input Circuit Battery Short 
B1486 Brake Pedal Input Circuit Ground Short 
B1487 Door Handle Right Front Circuit Failure 
B1488 Door Handle Right Front Circuit Open 
B1489 Door Handle Right Front Short To Battery 
B1490 Door Handle Right Front Short To Ground 
B1491 Ignition Cylinder Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1492 Ignition Cylinder Sensor Open Circuit 
B1493 Ignition Cylinder Sensor Battery Short 
B1494 Ignition Cylinder Sensor Ground Short 
B1495 Decklid Punch-Out Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1496 Decklid Punch-Out Sensor Open Circuit 
B1497 Decklid Punch-Out Sensor Battery Short 
B1498 Decklid Punch-Out Sensor Ground Short 
B1499 Lamp Turn Signal Left Circuit Failure 
B1500 Lamp Turn Signal Left Circuit Open 
B1501 Lamp Turn Signal Left Circuit Short To Battery 
B1502 Lamp Turn Signal Left Circuit Short To Ground 
B1503 Lamp Turn Signal Right Circuit Failure 
B1504 Lamp Turn Signal Right Circuit Open 
B1505 Lamp Turn Signal Right Circuit Short To Battery 
B1506 Lamp Turn Signal Right Circuit Short To Ground 
B1507 Flash To Pass Switch Circuit Failure


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

B1508 Flash To Pass Switch Circuit Open 
B1509 Flash To Pass Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1510 Flash To Pass Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1511 Driver Door Handle Circuit Failure 
B1512 Driver Door Handle Circuit Open 
B1513 Driver Door Handle Circuit Short To Battery 
B1514 Driver Door Handle Circuit Short To Ground 
B1515 Seat Driver Occupied Switch Circuit Failure 
B1516 Seat Driver Occupied Switch Circuit Open 
B1517 Seat Driver Occupied Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1518 Seat Driver Occupied Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1519 Hood Switch Circuit Failure 
B1520 Hood Switch Circuit Open 
B1521 Hood Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1522 Hood Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1523 Keyless Entry Circuit Failure 
B1524 Keyless Entry Circuit Open 
B1525 Keyless Entry Circuit Short To Battery 
B1526 Keyless Entry Circuit Short To Ground 
B1527 Memory Set Switch Circuit Failure 
B1528 Memory Set Switch Circuit Open 
B1529 Memory Set Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1530 Memory Set Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1531 Memory 1 Switch Circuit Failure 
B1532 Memory 1 Switch Circuit Open 
B1533 Memory 1 Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1534 Memory 1 Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1535 Memory 2 Switch Circuit Failure 
B1536 Memory 2 Switch Circuit Open 
B1537 Memory 2 Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1538 Memory 2 Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1539 Mirror Driver Switch Assembly Circuit Failure 
B1540 Mirror Driver Switch Assembly Circuit Open 
B1541 Mirror Driver Switch Assembly Circuit Short To Battery 
B1542 Mirror Driver Switch Assembly Circuit Short To Ground 
B1543 Seat Direction Switch Assembly Circuit Failure 
B1544 Seat Direction Switch Assembly Circuit Open 
B1545 Seat Direction Switch Assembly Circuit Short To Battery 
B1546 Seat Direction Switch Assembly Circuit Short To Ground 
B1547 Power Window Master Circuit Failure 
B1548 Power Window Master Circuit Open 
B1549 Power Window Master Circuit Short To Battery 
B1550 Power Window Master Circuit Short To Ground 
B1551 Decklid Release Circuit Failure 
B1552 Decklid Release Circuit Open 
B1553 Decklid Release Circuit Short To Battery 
B1554 Decklid Release Circuit Short To Ground 
B1555 Ignition Run/Start Circuit Failure 
B1556 Ignition Run/Start Circuit Open 
B1557 Ignition Run/Start Circuit Short To Battery 
B1558 Ignition Run/Start Circuit Short To Ground 
B1559 Door Lock Cylinder Circuit Failure 
B1560 Door Lock Cylinder Circuit Open 
B1561 Door Lock Cylinder Circuit Short To Battery 
B1562 Door Lock Cylinder Circuit Short To Ground 
B1563 Door Ajar Circuit Failure 
B1564 Door Ajar Circuit Open 
B1565 Door Ajar Circuit Short To Battery 
B1566 Door Ajar Circuit Short To Ground 
B1567 Lamp Headlamp High-Beam Circuit Failure 
B1568 Lamp Headlamp High-Beam Circuit Open 
B1569 Lamp Headlamp High-Beam Circuit Short To Battery 
B1570 Lamp Headlamp High-Beam Circuit Short To Ground 
B1571 Door Ajar LR Circuit Failure 
B1572 Door Ajar LR Circuit Open 
B1573 Door Ajar LR Circuit Short To Battery 
B1574 Door Ajar LR Circuit Short To Ground 
B1575 Lamp Park Input Circuit Failure 
B1576 Lamp Park Input Circuit Open 
B1577 Lamp Park Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1578 Lamp Park Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1579 Dim Panel Increase Input Circuit Failure 
B1580 Dim Panel Increase Input Circuit Open 
B1581 Dim Panel Increase Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1582 Dim Panel Increase Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1583 Dim Panel Decrease Input Circuit Failure 
B1584 Dim Panel Decrease Input Circuit Open 
B1585 Dim Panel Decrease Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1586 Dim Panel Decrease Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1587 Autolamp Delay Increase Circuit Failure 
B1588 Autolamp Delay Increase Circuit Open 
B1589 Autolamp Delay Increase Circuit Short To Battery 
B1590 Autolamp Delay Increase Circuit Short To Ground 
B1591 Autolamp Delay Decrease Circuit Failure 
B1592 Autolamp Delay Decrease Circuit Open 
B1593 Autolamp Delay Decrease Circuit Short To Battery 
B1594 Autolamp Delay Decrease Circuit Short To Ground 
B1595 Ignition Switch Illegal Input Code 
B1596 Service Continuous Codes 
B1597 Driver's Seat Seatback Autoglide Forward Switch Circuit Short to Ground 
B1598 Driver's Seat Seatback Autoglide Rearward Switch Circuit Short to Ground 
B1599 Passenger's Seatback Autoglide Forward Switch Circuit Short to Ground 
B1600 PATS Ignition Key Transponder Signal Is Not Received 
B1601 PATS Received Incorrect Key-Code From Ignition Key Transponder 
B1602 PATS Received Invalid Format Of Key-Code From Ignition Key Transponder 
B1603 Lamp Anti-Theft Indicator Circuit Failure 
B1604 Lamp Anti-Theft Indicator Circuit Open 
B1605 Lamp Anti-Theft Indicator Circuit Short To Battery 
B1606 Lamp Anti-Theft Indicator Circuit Short To Ground 
B1607 Illuminated Entry Input Circuit Failure 
B1608 Illuminated Entry Input Open Circuit 
B1609 Illuminated Entry Input Short Circuit To Battery 
B1610 Illuminated Entry Input Short Circuit To Ground 
B1611 Wiper Rear Mode Select Switch Circuit Failure 
B1612 Wiper Rear Mode Select Switch Circuit Open 
B1613 Wiper Rear Mode Select Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1614 Wiper Rear Mode Select Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1615 Wiper Rear Disable Switch Circuit Failure 
B1616 Wiper Rear Disable Switch Circuit Open 
B1617 Wiper Rear Disable Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1618 Wiper Rear Disable Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1619 Wiper Rear Low Limit Input Circuit Failure 
B1620 Wiper Rear Low Limit Input Circuit Open 
B1621 Wiper Rear Low Limit Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1622 Wiper Rear Low Limit Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1623 Lamp Keypad Output Circuit Failure 
B1624 Lamp Keypad Output Open Circuit 
B1625 Lamp Keypad Output Short Circuit To Battery 
B1626 Lamp Keypad Output Short Circuit To Ground 
B1627 PRNDL Reverse Input Circuit Failure 
B1628 PRNDL Reverse Input Open Circuit 
B1629 PRNDL Reverse Input Short To Battery 
B1630 PRNDL Reverse Input Short Circuit To Ground 
B1631 Mirror Driver Left Circuit Failure 
B1632 Mirror Driver Left Circuit Open 
B1633 Mirror Driver Left Circuit Short To Battery 
B1634 Mirror Driver Left Circuit Short To Ground 
B1635 Mirror Driver Right Circuit Failure 
B1636 Mirror Driver Right Circuit Open 
B1637 Mirror Driver Right Circuit Short To Battery 
B1638 Mirror Driver Right Short To Ground 
B1639 Mirror Passenger Left Circuit Failure 
B1640 Mirror Passenger Left Circuit Open 
B1641 Mirror Passenger Left Circuit Short To Battery 
B1642 Mirror Passenger Left Circuit Short To Ground 
B1643 Mirror Passenger Right Circuit Failure 
B1644 Mirror Passenger Right Circuit Open 
B1645 Mirror Passenger Right Circuit Short To Battery 
B1646 Mirror Passenger Right Circuit Short To Ground 
B1647 Seat Driver Recline Forward Circuit Failure 
B1648 Seat Driver Recline Forward Circuit Open 
B1649 Seat Driver Recline Forward Circuit Short To Battery 
B1650 Seat Driver Recline Forward Circuit Short To Ground 
B1651 Seat Driver Recline Backward Circuit Failure 
B1652 Seat Driver Recline Backward Circuit Open 
B1653 Seat Driver Recline Backward Circuit Short To Battery 
B1654 Seat Driver Recline Backward Circuit Short To Ground 
B1655 Seat Driver Rear Up Circuit Failure 
B1656 Seat Driver Rear Up Circuit Open 
B1657 Seat Driver Rear Up Circuit Short To Battery 
B1658 Seat Driver Rear Up Circuit Short To Ground 
B1659 Seat Driver Front Up Circuit Failure 
B1660 Seat Driver Front Up Circuit Open 
B1661 Seat Driver Front Up Circuit Short To Battery 
B1662 Seat Driver Front Up Circuit Short To Ground 
B1663 Seat Driver Front Up/Down Motor Stalled 
B1664 Seat Driver Rear Up/Down Motor Stalled 
B1665 Seat Driver Forward/Backward Motor Stalled 
B1666 Seat Driver Recline Motor Stalled 
B1667 Mirror Driver Up/Down Motor Stalled 
B1668 Mirror Driver Right/Left Motor Stalled 
B1669 Mirror Passenger Up/Down Motor Stalled 
B1670 Mirror Passenger Right/Left Motor Stalled 
B1671 Battery Module Voltage Out Of Range 
B1672 Seat Driver Occupied Input Circuit Failure 
B1673 Seat Driver Occupied Input Circuit Open 
B1674 Seat Driver Occupied Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1675 Seat Driver Occupied Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1676 Battery Pack Voltage Out Of Range 
B1677 Alarm Panic Input Circuit Failure 
B1678 Alarm Panic Input Circuit Open 
B1679 Alarm Panic Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1680 Alarm Panic Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1681 PATS Transceiver Module Signal Is Not Received 
B1682 PATS Is Disabled (Check Link Between PATS And Transponder) 
B1683 Mirror Driver/Passenger Switch Circuit Failure 
B1684 Mirror Driver/Passenger Switch Circuit Open 
B1685 Lamp Dome Input Circuit Failure 
B1686 Lamp Dome Input Circuit Open 
B1687 Lamp Dome Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1688 Lamp Dome Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1689 Autolamp Delay Circuit Failure 
B1690 Autolamp Delay Circuit Open 
B1691 Autolamp Delay Circuit Short To Battery 
B1692 Autolamp Delay Circuit Short To Ground 
B1693 Autolamp On Circuit Failure 
B1694 Autolamp On Circuit Open 
B1695 Autolamp On Circuit Short To Battery 
B1696 Autolamp On Circuit Short To Ground 
B1697 Mirror Driver/Passenger Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1698 Mirror Driver/Passenger Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1699 Passenger's Seat Occupied Switch Circuit Short to Ground 
B1700 Passenger's Seatbelt Tension Reducer Circuit Short to Ground 
B1701 Seat Driver Recline Forward Switch Circuit Failure 
B1702 Seat Driver Recline Forward Switch Circuit Open 
B1703 Seat Driver Recline Forward Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1704 Seat Driver Recline Forward Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1705 Seat Driver Recline Rearward Switch Circuit Failure 
B1706 Seat Driver Recline Rearward Switch Circuit Open 
B1707 Seat Driver Recline Rearward Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1708 Seat Driver Recline Rearward Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1709 Seat Driver Front Up Switch Circuit Failure 
B1710 Seat Driver Front Up Switch Circuit Open 
B1711 Seat Driver Front Up Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1712 Seat Driver Front Up Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1713 Seat Driver Front Down Switch Circuit Failure 
B1714 Seat Driver Front Down Switch Circuit Open 
B1715 Seat Driver Front Down Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1716 Seat Driver Front Down Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1717 Seat Driver Forward Switch Circuit Failure 
B1718 Seat Driver Forward Switch Circuit Open 
B1719 Seat Driver Forward Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1720 Seat Driver Forward Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1721 Seat Driver Rearward Switch Circuit Failure 
B1722 Seat Driver Rearward Switch Circuit Open 
B1723 Seat Driver Rearward Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1724 Seat Driver Rearward Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1725 Seat Driver Rear Up Switch Circuit Failure 
B1726 Seat Driver Rear Up Switch Circuit Open 
B1727 Seat Driver Rear Up Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1728 Seat Driver Rear Up Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1729 Seat Driver Rear Down Switch Circuit Failure 
B1730 Seat Driver Rear Down Switch Circuit Open 
B1731 Seat Driver Rear Down Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1732 Seat Driver Rear Down Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1733 Mirror Driver Vertical Switch Circuit Failure 
B1734 Mirror Driver Vertical Switch Circuit Open 
B1735 Mirror Driver Vertical Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1736 Mirror Driver Vertical Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1737 Mirror Driver Horizontal Switch Circuit Failure 
B1738 Mirror Driver Horizontal Switch Circuit Open 
B1739 Mirror Driver Horizontal Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1740 Mirror Driver Horizontal Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1741 Mirror Passenger Vertical Switch Circuit Failure 
B1742 Mirror Passenger Vertical Switch Circuit Open 
B1743 Mirror Passenger Vertical Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1744 Mirror Passenger Vertical Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1745 Mirror Passenger Horizontal Switch Circuit Failure 
B1746 Mirror Passenger Horizontal Switch Circuit Open 
B1747 Mirror Passenger Horizontal Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1748 Mirror Passenger Horizontal Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1749 Park/Neutral Switch Circuit Failure 
B1750 Park/Neutral Switch Circuit Open 
B1751 Park/Neutral Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1752 Park/Neutral Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1753 Hazard Flash Output Circuit Failure 
B1754 Hazard Flash Output Circuit Open 
B1755 Hazard Flash Output Circuit Short Battery 
B1756 Hazard Flash Output Circuit Short To Ground 
B1757 Seat Driver Rear Down Circuit Failure 
B1758 Seat Driver Rear Down Circuit Open 
B1759 Seat Driver Rear Down Circuit Short To Battery 
B1760 Seat Driver Rear Down Circuit Short To Ground 
B1761 Seat Driver Front Down Circuit Failure 
B1762 Seat Driver Front Down Circuit Open 
B1763 Seat Driver Front Down Circuit Short To Battery 
B1764 Seat Driver Front Down Circuit Short To Ground 
B1765 Seat Driver Forward Circuit Failure 
B1766 Seat Driver Forward Circuit Open 
B1767 Seat Driver Forward Circuit Short To Battery 
B1768 Seat Driver Forward Circuit Short To Ground 
B1769 Seat Driver Backward Circuit Failure 
B1770 Seat Driver Backward Circuit Open 
B1771 Seat Driver Backward Circuit Short To Battery 
B1772 Seat Driver Backward Circuit Short To Ground 
B1773 Mirror Driver Up Circuit Failure 
B1774 Mirror Driver Up Circuit Open 
B1775 Mirror Driver Up Circuit Short To Battery 
B1776 Mirror Driver Up Circuit Short To Ground 
B1777 Driver's Seatbelt Tension Reducer Circuit Short to Ground 
B1778 Mirror Driver Down Circuit Failure 
B1779 Mirror Driver Down Circuit Open 
B1780 Mirror Driver Down Circuit Short To Battery 
B1781 Mirror Driver Down Short To Ground 
B1782 Mirror Passenger Up Circuit Failure 
B1783 Mirror Passenger Up Circuit Open 
B1784 Mirror Passenger Up Circuit Short To Battery 
B1785 Mirror Passenger Up Circuit Short To Ground 
B1786 Mirror Passenger Down Circuit Failure 
B1787 Mirror Passenger Down Circuit Open 
B1788 Mirror Passenger Down Circuit Short To Battery 
B1789 Mirror Passenger Down Circuit Short To Ground 
B1790 Autolamp Sensor Input Circuit Failure 
B1791 Autolamp Sensor Input Circuit Open 
B1792 Autolamp Sensor Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1793 Autolamp Sensor Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1794 Lamp Headlamp Low-Beam Circuit Failure 
B1795 Lamp Headlamp Low-Beam Circuit Open 
B1796 Lamp Headlamp Low-Beam Circuit Short To Battery 
B1797 Lamp Headlamp Low-Beam Circuit Short To Ground 
B1798 Lamp Turn Signal Front Output Circuit Failure 
B1799 Lamp Turn Signal Front Output Circuit Open 
B1800 Lamp Turn Signal Front Output Circuit Short To Battery 
B1801 Lamp Turn Signal Front Output Circuit Short To Ground 
B1802 Lamp Turn Signal Rear Output Circuit Failure 
B1803 Lamp Turn Signal Rear Output Circuit Open 
B1804 Lamp Turn Signal Rear Output Circuit Short To Battery 
B1805 Lamp Turn Signal Rear Output Circuit Short To Ground 
B1806 Lamp Tail Output Circuit Failure 
B1807 Lamp Tail Output Circuit Open 
B1808 Lamp Tail Output Circuit Short To Battery 
B1809 Lamp Tail Output Circuit Short To Ground 
B1810 Lamp Backup Switch Input Circuit Failure 
B1811 Lamp Backup Switch Input Circuit Open 
B1812 Lamp Backup Switch Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1813 Lamp Backup Switch Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1814 Wiper Rear Motor Down Relay Coil Circuit Failure 
B1815 Wiper Rear Motor Down Relay Coil Circuit Open 
B1816 Wiper Rear Motor Down Relay Coil Circuit Short To Battery 
B1817 Wiper Rear Motor Down Relay Coil Circuit Short To Ground 
B1818 Wiper Rear Motor Up Relay Coil Circuit Failure 
B1819 Wiper Rear Motor Up Relay Coil Circuit Open 
B1820 Wiper Rear Motor Up Relay Coil Circuit Short To Battery 
B1821 Wiper Rear Motor Up Relay Coil Circuit Short To Ground 
B1822 Wiper Rear Park Sense Input Circuit Failure 
B1823 Wiper Rear Park Sense Input Circuit Open 
B1824 Wiper Rear Park Sense Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1825 Wiper Rear Park Sense Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1826 Wiper Rear High Limit Input Circuit Failure 
B1827 Wiper Rear High Limit Input Circuit Open 
B1828 Wiper Rear High Limit Input Circuit Short To Battery 
B1829 Wiper Rear High Limit Input Circuit Short To Ground 
B1830 Door Unlock Disarm Switch Circuit Failure 
B1831 Door Unlock Disarm Switch Circuit Open 
B1832 Door Unlock Disarm Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1833 Door Unlock Disarm Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1834 Door Unlock Disarm Output Circuit Failure 
B1835 Door Unlock Disarm Output Circuit Open 
B1836 Door Unlock Disarm Output Circuit Short To Battery 
B1837 Door Unlock Disarm Output Circuit Short To Ground 
B1838 Battery Saver Power Relay Circuit Failure 
B1839 Wiper Rear Motor Circuit Failure 
B1840 Wiper Front Power Circuit Failure 
B1841 Wiper Front Power Circuit Open 
B1842 Wiper Front Power Circuit Short To Battery 
B1843 Wiper Front Power Circuit Short To Ground 
B1844 Phone Handset Circuit Failure 
B1845 Ignition Tamper Circuit Failure 
B1846 Ignition Tamper Circuit Open 
B1847 Ignition Tamper Circuit Short To Battery 
B1848 Ignition Tamper Circuit Short To Ground 
B1849 Climate Control Temperature Differential Circuit Failure 
B1850 Climate Control Temperature Differential Circuit Open 
B1851 Climate Control Temperature Differential Circuit Short To Battery 
B1852 Climate Control Temperature Differential Circuit Short To Ground 
B1853 Climate Control Air Temperature Internal Sensor Motor Circuit Failure 
B1854 Climate Control Air Temperature Internal Sensor Motor Circuit Open 
B1855 Climate Control Air Temperature Internal Sensor Motor Circuit Short To Battery 
B1856 Climate Control Air Temperature Internal Sensor Motor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1857 Climate Control On/Off Switch Circuit Failure 
B1858 Climate Control A/C Pressure Switch Circuit Failure 
B1859 Climate Control A/C Pressure Switch Circuit Open 
B1860 Climate Control A/C Pressure Switch Circuit Short To Battery 
B1861 Climate Control A/C Pressure Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1862 Climate Control A/C Lock Sensor Failure 
B1863 Ground ECU Circuit Open 
B1864 Battery Power Supply ECU Circuit Failure 
B1865 Battery Power Supply ECU Circuit Open 
B1866 Battery Power Supply ECU Circuit Short To Battery 
B1867 Battery Power Supply ECU Circuit Short To Ground 
B1868 Lamp Air Bag Warning Indicator Circuit Failure 
B1869 Lamp Air Bag Warning Indicator Circuit Open 
B1870 Lamp Air Bag Warning Indicator Circuit Short To Battery 
B1871 Passenger Air Bag Disable Module Fault 
B1872 Turn Signal / Hazard Power Feed Circuit Short To Battery 
B1873 Turn Signal / Hazard Power Feed Circuit Short To Ground 
B1874 Cellular Phone Handset Not Present 
B1875 Turn Signal / Hazard Switch Signal Circuit Failure 
B1876 Seatbelt Driver Pretensioner Circuit Failure 
B1877 Seatbelt Driver Pretensioner Circuit Open 
B1878 Seatbelt Driver Pretensioner Circuit Short to Battery 
B1879 Seatbelt Driver Pretensioner Circuit Short to Ground 
B1880 Seatbelt Passenger Pretensioner Circuit Failure 
B1881 Seatbelt Passenger Pretensioner Circuit Open 
B1882 Seatbelt Passenger Pretensioner Circuit Short to Battery 
B1883 Seatbelt Passenger Pretensioner Circuit Short to Ground 
B1884 PAD Warning Lamp Inoperative 
B1885 Seatbelt Driver Pretensioner Circuit Resistance Low on Squib 
B1886 Seatbelt Passenger Pretensioner Circuit Resistance Low on Squib 
B1887 Air Bag Driver Circuit Resistance Low or Shorted Together 
B1888 Air Bag Passenger Circuit Resistance Low or Shorted Together 
B1889 Passenger Airbag Disable Module Sensor Obstructed 
B1890 PAD Warning Lamp Circuit Short to Battery 
B1891 Air Bag Tone Warning Indicator Circuit Short to Battery 
B1892 Air Bag Tone Warning Indicator Circuit Failure 
B1893 GPS Antenna Open Circuit 
B1894 Wiper Rear Motor Speed Sense Circuit Failure 
B1895 Driver's / Passenger's Door Ajar Output Circuit Failure 
B1896 Driver's / Passenger's Door Ajar Output Circuit Short to Battery 
B1897 Horn Switch Circuit Failure 
B1898 Chime Input #2 Circuit Short to Ground 
B1899 Microphone Input Signal Circuit Open 
B1900 Driver Side Airbag Fault 
B1901 Air Bag Crash Sensor #1 Feed/Return Circuit Short To Ground 
B1902 Air Bag Crash Sensor #1 Ground Circuit Failure 
B1903 Air Bag Crash Sensor #1 Ground Circuit Short To Battery 
B1904 Air Bag Crash Sensor #2 Feed/Return Circuit Failure 
B1905 Air Bag Crash Sensor #2 Feed/Return Circuit Short To Battery 
B1906 Air Bag Crash Sensor #2 Feed/Return Circuit Short To Ground 
B1907 Air Bag Crash Sensor #2 Ground Circuit Failure 
B1908 Air Bag Crash Sensor #2 Ground Circuit Short To Battery 
B1909 Air Bag Crash Sensor #2 Ground Circuit Short To Ground 
B1910 Air Bag Diagnostic Monitor Ground Circuit Failure 
B1911 Air Bag Diagnostic Monitor Ground Circuit Short To Battery 
B1912 Air Bag Diagnostic Monitor Ground Circuit Short To Ground 
B1913 Air Bag Driver/Passenger Circuit Short To Ground 
B1914 Air Bag Crash Sensors #1 / #2 Circuit Short To Ground 
B1915 Air Bag Driver Circuit Failure 
B1916 Air Bag Driver Circuit Short To Battery 
B1917 Air Bag Memory Clear Circuit Failure 
B1918 Air Bag Memory Clear Circuit Open 
B1919 Air Bag Memory Clear Circuit Short To Battery 
B1920 Air Bag Passenger Circuit Failure 
B1921 Air Bag Diagnostic Monitor Ground Circuit Open 
B1922 Air Bag Safing Sensor Output Circuit Short To Battery 
B1923 Air Bag Memory Clear Circuit Short To Ground 
B1924 Air Bag Internal Diagnostic Monitor Fault or System Disarm Fault 
B1925 Air Bag Passenger Circuit Short To Battery 
B1926 Air Bag Passenger Pressure Switch Circuit Failure 
B1927 Passenger Side Airbag Fault 
B1928 Air Bag Safing Sensor Output Circuit Failure 
B1929 Air Bag Safing Sensor Output Circuit Open 
B1930 Air Bag Safing Sensor Output Circuit Short To Ground 
B1931 Air Bag Crash Sensor #1 Feed/Return Circuit Failure 
B1932 Air Bag Driver Circuit Open 
B1933 Air Bag Passenger Circuit Open 
B1934 Air Bag Driver Inflator Circuit Resistance Low on Squib 
B1935 Air Bag Passenger Inflator Circuit Resistance Low on Squib 
B1936 Air Bag Driver Circuit Short To Ground 
B1937 Air Bag Passenger Pressure Switch Circuit Open 
B1938 Air Bag Passenger Circuit Short To Ground 
B1939 Air Bag Passenger Pressure Switch Circuit Short To Ground 
B1941 Air Bag Crash Sensor #1 Feed/Return Circuit Open 
B1942 Air Bag Crash Sensor #2 Feed/Return Circuit Open 
B1943 Air Bag Crash Sensor #1 Ground Circuit Short To Ground 
B1944 Air Bag Crash Sensor #1 Ground Circuit Open 
B1945 Air Bag Crash Sensor #2 Ground Circuit Open 
B1946 Climate Control A/C Post Evaporator Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1947 Climate Control A/C Post Evaporator Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1948 Climate Control Water Temperature Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1949 Climate Control Water Temperature Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1950 Seat Rear Up/Down Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Failure 
B1951 Seat Rear Up/Down Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Open 
B1952 Seat Rear Up/Down Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Short To Battery 
B1953 Seat Rear Up/Down Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Short To Ground 
B1954 Seat Front Up/Down Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Failure 
B1955 Seat Front Up/Down Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Open 
B1956 Seat Front Up/Down Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Short To Battery 
B1957 Seat Front Up/Down Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Short To Ground 
B1958 Seat Recline Forward/Backward Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Failure 
B1959 Seat Recline Forward/Backward Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Open 
B1960 Seat Recline Forward/Backward Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Short To Battery 
B1961 Seat Recline Forward/Backward Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Short To Ground 
B1962 Seat Horizontal Forward/Rearward Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Failure 
B1963 Seat Horizontal Forward/Rearward Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Open 
B1964 Seat Horizontal Forward/Rearward Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Short To Battery 
B1965 Seat Horizontal Forward/Rearward Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Short To Ground 
B1966 A/C Post Heater Sensor Circuit Failure 
B1967 A/C Post Heater Sensor Circuit Short To Ground 
B1968 A/C Water Pump Detection Circuit Failure 
B1969 A/C Clutch Magnetic Control Circuit Failure 
B1970 Passenger Seatback Forward Switch Circuit Short to Ground 
B1971 Passenger Seatback Rearward Switch Circuit Short to Ground 
B1972 Passenger Rear Seat Up Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B1973 Passenger Rear Seat Down Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B1974 Passenger's Seat Recline Forward Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B1975 Passenger's Seat Recline Back Switch Circuit Short to Battery


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

B1976 Passenger's Seat Forward Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B1977 Passenger's Front Seat Up Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B1978 Passenger's Front Seat Down Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B1979 Passenger Seat Rearward Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B1980 Bulb - Outage Condition Detected 
B1981 Memory Off Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B1982 Driver's Door Unlock Relay Circuit Failure 
B1983 Driver's Door Unlock Relay Circuit Short to Battery 
B1984 Seat Switch Lumbar Inflate Circuit Failure 
B1985 Seat Switch Lumbar Deflate Circuit Failure 
B1986 Driver's Seat Seatback Autoglide Rearward Switch Circuit Failure 
B1987 Pedal Forward / Rearward Motor Stalled 
B1988 Pedal Position Forward Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B1989 Pedal Position Rearward Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B1990 Pedal Forward / Rearward Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Failure 
B1991 Pedal Forward / Rearward Potentiometer Feedback Circuit Short to Battery 
B1992 Driver Side, Side mount Airbag Circuit Short to Vbatt 
B1993 Driver Side, Side mount Airbag Circuit Short to Ground 
B1994 Driver Side, Side mount Airbag Circuit Open 
B1995 Driver Side, Side mount Airbag Low resistance on Squib 
B1996 Passenger Side, Side mount Airbag Circuit Short to Vbatt 
B1997 Passenger Side, Side mount Airbag Circuit Short to Ground 
B1998 Passenger Side, Side mount Airbag Circuit Open 
B1999 Passenger Side, Side mount Airbag Low resistance on Squib 
B2100 Door Driver Key Cylinder Switch Failure 
B2101 Head Rest Switch Circuit Failure 
B2102 Antenna Circuit Short to Ground 
B2103 Antenna Not Connected 
B2104 Door Passenger Key Cylinder Switch Failure 
B2105 Throttle Position Input Out of Range Low 
B2106 Throttle Position Input Out of Range High 
B2107 Front Wiper Motor Relay Circuit Short to Vbatt 
B2108 Trunk Key Cylinder Switch Failure 
B2109 Heated Wind Shield Relay Short to Vbatt (changed from Failure 2/6/97) 
B2110 Front Wiper Motor Relay Circuit Open (changed from Failure 2/6/97) 
B2111 All Door Lock Input Short to Ground 
B2112 Door Driver Set Switch Stuck Failure 
B2113 Heated Windshield Input Short to Ground 
B2114 Front Washer Input Short to Ground 
B2115 Rear Washer Input Short to Ground 
B2116 Door Driver Reset Switch Stuck Failure 
B2117 Driver Side, Side mount Airbag Low capacitance on Squib 
B2118 Passenger Side, Side mount Airbag Low capacitance on Squib 
B2119 Compressor Failure 
B2120 Door Passenger Set Switch Stuck Failure 
B2122 Driver Side Satellite Communication Circuit Short to Ground 
B2123 Passenger Side Satellite Communication Circuit Short to Ground 
B2124 Door Passenger Reset Switch Stuck Failure 
B2128 Central Lock Motor Failure 
B2129 Central Lock Feedback Failure 
B2130 Double Lock Timeout Failure 
B2131 Double Lock Feedback Failure 
B2132 Dimmer switch Circuit Short to Gnd 
B2133 Brake Motor Warning lamp Circuit Failure 
B2134 Brake Motor Warning lamp Circuit Short to Vbatt 
B2135 Park Brake Applied Warning Lamp Circuit Failure 
B2136 Park Brake Applied Warning Lamp Circuit Short To Battery 
B2139 Data Mismatch (receive data does not match what was expected) 
B2141 NVM Configuration Failure 
B2142 NVM TIC Failure 
B2143 NVM Memory Failure 
B2144 NVM Alarm Data Failure 
B2145 NVM RF HR Failure 
B2146 Seat Recline Motor Position Out of Range 
B2148 PWM Input Circuit Failure 
B2149 Seat Front Vertical Motor Position Out of Range 
B2150 Power Supply #1 Circuit Short to Ground 
B2151 Power Supply #2 Circuit Short to Ground 
B2152 Seat Rear Vertical Motor Position Out of Range 
B2153 Rear Echo Sensor Circuit Failure 
B2154 Front Echo Sensor Circuit Failure 
B2155 Seat Horizontal Motor Position Out of Range 
B2156 Rear Doppler Sensor Circuit Failure 
B2157 Front Doppler Sensor Circuit Failure 
B2158 Seat Recline Motor Memory Position Out of Range 
B2159 Memory #1 output Short to Ground 
B2160 Memory #1 output Short to VBatt 
B2161 Seat Front Vertical Motor Memory Position Out of Range 
B2162 Data Mismatch #2 (receive data does not match what was expected) 
B2163 Clutch Position Fault 
B2164 Seat Rear Vertical Motor Memory Position Out of Range 
B2165 Gear shift position Fault 
B2166 Gear select position Fault 
B2167 Seat Horizontal Motor Memory Position Out of Range 
B2168 Unable to confirm Unlock Condition 
B2169 Unable to confirm lock Condition 
B2170 Steering Column Lock Switch Circuit Failure 
B2172 Inertia Switch input Circuit Open 
B2174 Window Driver Rear Remote Up Switch Short to Battery 
B2175 A/C Request Signal Circuit Short to Ground 
B2176 Overdrive switch circuit short to Vbatt 
B2177 Interior Scanning Sensor Circuit Failure 
B2178 Window Driver Rear Remote Down Switch Short to Battery 
B2179 Front Wiper Select Switch A Short to Ground 
B2180 Front Wiper Select Switch B Short to Ground 
B2181 Front Wiper Select Switch C Short to Ground 
B2182 Window Passenger Front Remote Up Switch Short to Battery 
B2183 Front Wiper Select Switch H Short to Ground 
B2184 Front Wiper Select Switch W Short to Ground 
B2185 Rear Wiper Select Switch D Short to Ground 
B2186 Window Passenger Front Remote Down Switch Short to Battery 
B2187 Rear Wiper Select Switch B Short to Ground 
B2188 Rear Wiper Select Switch E Short to Ground 
B2190 Window Passenger Rear Remote Up Switch Short to Battery 
B2194 Window Passenger Rear Remote Down Switch Short to Battery 
B2195 Driver Window Up / Down Power Circuit Short to Ground 
B2196 Passenger Window Up / Down Power Circuit Short to Ground 
B2197 TV Module Error 
B2198 TrafficMaster Module Error 
B2199 VICS Module Error 
B2200 No Communication to TV Module (No Fitting of TV) 
B2201 No Communication With Traffic MasterModule 
B2202 No Communication to VICS Module (No Fitting of VICS) 
B2203 CD-ROM Error 
B2204 GPS Antenna Connection Open or Short 
B2205 GPS Receiver Error 
B2206 Gyroscope Error 
B2207 ECU ROM Checksum Error 
B2208 Communication Link to Display and Switch Module Error 
B2209 Interior Lamp Override Switch Open Circuit 
B2210 Interior Lamp Override Switch Short to Ground 
B2211 Low Coolant Lamp Output Circuit Short to Battery 
B2214 Window Passenger Front Up Switch Short to Battery 
B2215 Window Passenger Front Down Switch Short to Battery 
B2219 Window Driver Front Current Feedback Exceeded 
B2220 Window Driver Rear Current Feedback Exceeded 
B2221 Window Passenger Front Current Feedback Exceeded 
B2222 Window Passenger Rear Current Feedback Exceeded 
B2223 Mirror Driver Drive Circuit Failure 
B2224 Mirror Passenger Drive Circuit Failure 
B2225 Front Crash Sensor Mount Fault 
B2226 Front Crash Sensor Internal Fault 
B2227 Front Crash Sensor Driver Communications Fault 
B2228 Air Bag Driver Circuit Short to Ground - Loop #2 
B2229 Air Bag Passenger Circuit Short to Ground - Loop #2 
B2230 Air Bag Driver Circuit Short to Battery - Loop #2 
B2231 Air Bag Passenger Circuit Short to Battery - Loop #2 
B2232 Air Bag Driver Circuit Open - Loop #2 
B2233 Air Bag passenger Circuit Open - Loop #2 
B2234 Air Bag Driver Inflator Circuit Resistance Low on Squib - Loop #2 
B2235 Air Bag Passenger Inflator Circuit 
B2236 Weak or Defected Electric Vehicle Battery Module Fault 
B2237 Vehicle Signal indicating Park While VSS Present 
B2238 Power Cable For Power Sliding Door Broken 
B2239 Rear Cargo Door Set Switch Stuck (Short to Ground) 
B2240 Rear Cargo Door Reset Switch Stuck (Short to Ground) 
B2241 Rear Cargo Door Lock Circuit Short to Ground 
B2242 Rear Cargo Door Unlock Circuit Open 
B2243 Driver Rear Door Ajar Circuit Open 
B2244 Driver Sliding Door Ajar Circuit Short to GND 
B2245 Passenger Rear Door Ajar Circuit Open 
B2246 Passenger Sliding Door Ajar Circuit Short to GND 
B2247 EV Battery Pack Temperature Fault 
B2248 Heated Windshield Relay Coil Circuit Failure 
B2249 Head Lamp Relay Coil Short to Battery 
B2250 All Doors Unlock Relay Circuit Failure 
B2251 Parklamp Output Relay Driver Circuit Failure 
B2252 Parklamp Output Relay Dirver Short to Battery 
B2300 Seat Driver Memory Position Error 
B2301 Seat Passenger Memory Position Error 
B2302 Seat Headrest Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Failure 
B2303 Seat Headrest Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Open 
B2304 Seat Headrest Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Battery 
B2305 Seat Headrest Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Ground 
B2306 Seat Headrest Motor Stalled 
B2310 Mirror Driver Memory Position Error 
B2311 Mirror Passenger Memory Position Error 
B2312 Mirror Passenger Horizontal Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Failure 
B2313 Mirror Passenger Horizontal Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Open 
B2314 Mirror Passenger Horizontal Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Battery 
B2315 Mirror Passenger Horizontal Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Ground 
B2316 Mirror Passenger Vertical Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Failure 
B2317 Mirror Passenger Vertical Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Open 
B2318 Mirror Passenger Vertical Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Battery 
B2319 Mirror Passenger Vertical Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Ground 
B2320 Mirror Driver Horizontal Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Failure 
B2321 Mirror Driver Horizontal Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Open 
B2322 Mirror Driver Horizontal Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Battery 
B2323 Mirror Driver Horizontal Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Ground 
B2324 Mirror Driver Vertical Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Failure 
B2325 Mirror Driver Vertical Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Open 
B2326 Mirror Driver Vertical Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Battery 
B2327 Mirror Driver Vertical Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Ground 
B2328 Column Reach Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Failure 
B2329 Column Reach Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Open 
B2330 Column Reach Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Battery 
B2331 Column Reach Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Ground 
B2332 Column Tilt Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Failure 
B2333 Column Tilt Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Open 
B2334 Column Tilt Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Battery 
B2335 Column Tilt Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Short to Ground 
B2336 Mirror Switch Assembly Circuit Failure 
B2337 Mirror Switch Assembly Circuit Open 
B2338 Mirror Switch Assembly Circuit Short to Battery 
B2339 Mirror Switch Assembly Circuit Short to Ground 
B2340 Column Reach Motor Stalled 
B2341 Column Tilt Motor Stalled 
B2342 Seat Switch Reference Voltage Positive Common Open Circuit 
B2343 Seat Switch Reference Voltage Positive Common Supply Low Voltage 
B2344 Seat Switch Reference Voltage Positive Common Supply Voltage Fault 
B2345 Seat Switch Reference Voltage Negative Common Open Circuit 
B2346 Mirror Switch Reference Voltage Positive Common Open Circuit 
B2347 Mirror Switch Reference Voltage Positive Common Supply Low Voltage 
B2348 Mirror Switch Reference Voltage Positive Common Supply Voltage Fault 
B2349 Mirror Switch Reference Voltage Negative Common Open Circuit 
B2350 Steering Column Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B2351 Steering Column Switch Circuit Failure 
B2352 Driver Memory Power Switch Indicator Circuit Short to Battery 
B2353 Driver Mirror Power Driver Circuit Short Ground 
B2354 Driver Mirror Horizontal / Vertical Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Open 
B2355 Passenger Mirror Horizontal / Vertical Feedback Potentiometer Circuit Open 
B2357 Driver Window Down Current Sense Low Circuit Failure 
B2362 Remote Open/Close signal Circuit Short to Ground 
B2363 Optical Sensor System Failure 
B2364 Fuel Filler Door Circuit Open 
B2365 B-pillar Power Sliding Door Open/Close Switch Input Ckt Short to Gnd 
B2366 IP Power Sliding Door Open/Close switch Ckt Short to Gnd 
B2367 Power Sliding Door Override Switch Input Ckt Short to Gnd 
B2368 Steering Column Switch Circuit Out of Range 
B2369 Chime OUTPUT Request Ckt Short to Ground 
B2373 LED #1 Circuit Short to Battery 
B2374 Power Sliding Detent (Latch) Circuit Failure 
B2380 Heater Coolant Temp sensor circuit Short to GND 
B2381 Heater Coolant Temp sensor circuit Open 
B2384 Audio Reverse Aid Mute Input Ckt Failure 
B2385 Audio Navigation Mute Input Ckt Failure 
B2401 Audio Tape Deck Mechanism Fault 
B2402 Audio CD/DJ Thermal Shutdown Fault 
B2403 Audio CD/DJ Internal Fault 
B2404 Audio Steering Wheel Switch Circuit Fault 
B2405 Audio Single-Disc CD Player Thermal Shutdown Fault 
B2406 Audio Single-Disc CD Player Internal Fault 
B2416 Climate Control Recirculation Actuator Out of Limits 
B2425 Remote Keyless Entry Out of Synchronization 
B2426 Passenger Solar Radiation Sensor Circuit Open 
B2427 Passenger Solar Radiation Sensor Circuit Short to Ground 
B2428 A/C Post Heater Sensor #2 Circuit Failure 
B2429 A/C Post Heater Sensor #2 Circuit Short to Ground 
B2431 Transponder Programming Failed 
B2432 Drivers Seat Belt Buckle Switch Circuit Open 
B2433 Drivers Seat Belt Buckle Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B2434 Drivers Seat Belt Buckle Switch Circuit Short to Ground 
B2435 Drivers Seat Belt Buckle Switch Resistance out of Range 
B2436 Passengers Seat Belt Buckle Switch Circuit Open 
B2437 Passengers Seat Belt Buckle Switch Circuit Short to Battery 
B2438 Passengers Seat Belt Buckle Switch Circuit Short to Ground 
B2439 Passengers Seat Belt Buckle Switch Resistance out of Range 
B2440 Passenger Side, Side crash sensor mount fault 
B2441 Driver Side, Side crash sensor mount fault 
B2442 Intrusion Sensor Fault 
B2443 Powertrain Performance Mode Switch Circuit failure 
B2444 Driver Side Crash Sensor Internal Fault 
B2445 Passenger Side Crash Sensor Internal Fault 
B2446 RESCU/VEMS Input Circuit Open 
B2447 RESCU/VEMS Input Circuit Short to Battery 
B2448 RESCU/VEMS Input Circuit Short to Ground 
B2449 Aux Heater Glow Plug Circuit Short to Ground 
B2450 Aux Heater Glow Plug Circuit Open 
B2451 Aux Heater Fuel Pump Circuit Short to Ground 
B2452 Aux Heater Fuel Pump Circuit Open 
B2453 Aux Heater Blower Fan Circuit Short to Ground 
B2454 Aux Heater Blower Fan Circuit Open 
B2455 Aux Heater Blower Faulted 
B2456 Aux Heater Coolant Sensor Circuit Short to Ground 
B2457 Aux Heater Coolant Sensor Circuit Open 
B2458 Aux Heater Overheat Sensor Circuit Short to Ground 
B2459 Aux Heater Overheat Sensor Circuit Open 
B2460 Aux Heater Flame Sensor Circuit Short to Ground 
B2461 Aux Heater Flame Sensor Circuit Open 
B2462 Aux Heater Flame Out Fault 
B2463 Aux Heater Overheat Fault 
B2464 Aux Heater Start Time Exceeded 
B2465 Aux Heater Start Counter Overrun/System Locked (same as below ?) 
B2466 Aux Heater Overheat Counter Overrun/System Locked 
B2467 Aux Heater Cool Down Time Exceeded (may be con to a453-5 ) 
B2468 Aux Heater Coolant Pump Circuit Short to Ground 
B2469 Aux Heater Coolant Pump Circuit Open 
B2470 Interior Fan Control Circuit Short to Ground 
B2471 Interior Fan Control Circuit Open 
B2472 Fog Lamp Switch Failure 
B2473 Passenger Door Disarm Switch ckt Short to Ground 
B2474 Passenger Door Lock Switch Circuit Shorted to Ground 
B2475 Passenger Door Unlock Switch Circuit Shorted to Ground 
B2476 RADIO PRESENT SWITCH Ckt Failure 
B2477 Module Configuration Failure 
B2478 ANTI THEFT INPUT SIGNAL SHORT TO GROUND 
B2479 BRAKE PARK SWITCH CIRCUIT SHORT TO GROUND 
B2480 LF CORNER LAMP OUTPUT Ckt Short to Battery 
B2481 Convertible Top Up/Down switch Fault 
B2482 RF CORNER LAMP OUTPUT Ckt Short to Battery 
B2483 Enable Signal Open Circuit 
B2484 Disable Signal Short to Ground 
B2485 LF SIDE REPEATER LAMP OUTPUT Ckt Short to Battery 
B2487 RF SIDE REPEATER LAMP OUTPUT Ckt Short to Battery 
B2489 UNDERHOOD LAMP OUTPUT CIRCUIT Failure 
B2490 UNDERHOOD LAMP OUTPUT CIRCUIT Short to Battery 
B2491 RF PARK LAMP OUTPUT CIRCUIT Short to Battery 
B2492 Already Programmed (Test Mode DTC Only !!!) 
B2493 LF PARK LAMP OUTPUT CIRCUIT Short to Battery 
B2494 ANTI THEFT HORN OUTPUT CIRCUIT Short to Batt 
B2495 ANTI THEFT HORN OUTPUT CIRCUIT Failure 
B2496 ANTI THEFT HORN OUTPUT CIRCUIT Short to Gnd 
B2499 COURTESY LAMP OUTPUT Failure 
B2500 COURTESY LAMP OUTPUT Ckt Short to Battery 
B2501 LF LAMP LOW BEAM CIRCUIT Failure 
B2502 LF LAMP LOW BEAM CIRCUIT Short to Battery 
B2503 RF LAMP LOW BEAM CIRCUIT Failure 
B2504 RF LAMP LOW BEAM CIRCUIT Short to Battery 
B2505 LF LAMP HIGH BEAM CIRCUIT Failure 
B2506 LF LAMP HIGH BEAM CIRCUIT Short to Battery 
B2507 RF LAMP HIGH BEAM CIRCUIT Failure 
B2508 RF LAMP HIGH BEAM CIRCUIT Short to Battery 
B2509 Rear Fog Lamp Switch Circuit Failure 
B2510 Main Blower Motor Relay Circuit Short to Battery 
B2511 Horn Output Relay Circuit Short to Battery 
B2512 Front Fog Lamp Relay Ckt Short to Battery 
B2513 Blower (Fan) Circuit Failure 
B2514 Blower (Fan) Circuit Short to Vbatt 
B2515 Heater Blower Relay Circuit Failure 
B2516 Blower Control Circuit Failure 
B2517 Emergency Power Off System Faulted 
B2518 Compressor Overtemp Fault 
B2519 High Mount Stop Lamp Circuit Failure 
B2520 High Mount Stop Lamp Circuit Short to Battery 
B2523 License Lamp Circuit Failure 
B2524 License Lamp Circuit Short to Battery 
B2525 Left Rear Backup Lamp Circuit Failure 
B2526 Left Rear Backup Lamp Circuit Short to Battery 
B2527 Left Rear Stop lamp Circuit Failure 
B2528 Left Rear Stop lamp Circuit Short to Battery 
B2529 Left Rear Turn Lamp Circuit Failure 
B2530 Left Rear Turn Lamp Circuit Short to Battery 
B2531 Right Rear Backup Lamp Circuit Failure 
B2532 Right Rear Backup Lamp Circuit Short to Battery 
B2533 Right Rear Stop lamp Circuit Failure 
B2534 Right Rear Stop lamp Circuit Short to Battery 
B2535 Right Rear Turn Lamp Circuit Failure 
B2536 Right Rear Turn Lamp Circuit Short to Battery 
B2539 Aux A/C Mode Position Reference Circuit Short to Ground 
B2540 Aux A/C Mode Position Reference Circuit Short to Battery 
B2543 Aux A/C Control Switch Reference Circuit Short to Ground 
B2544 Aux A/C Control Switch Reference Circuit Short to Battery 
B2545 System Power Relay Circuit Short to Battery 
B2546 System Power Relay Circuit Failure 
B2550 LAMP DOME OUTPUT Circuit Short to Ground 
B2553 Disable Signal Output Circuit Short to Battery 
B2554 LAMP DOME OUTPUT Circuit Failure 
B2555 LAMP DOME OUTPUT Circuit Short to Battery 
B2556 Enable Signal Circuit Short to Battery 
B2557 Left Power Sliding Door Open/Close Output Circuit Short to Battery 
B2558 Right Power Sliding Door Open/Close Output Circuit Short to Battery 
B2559 Aux A/C Blower Motor Relay Circuit Short to Battery 
B2560 Aux A/C Blower Motor Relay Circuit Short to Ground 
B2561 Aux A/C Blower Speed 1 Circuit Failure 
B2562 Aux A/C Blower Speed 1 Circuit Short to Ground 
B2563 Aux A/C Blower Speed 2 Circuit Failure 
B2564 Aux A/C Blower Speed 2 Circuit Short to Ground 
B2565 Right Tail Lamp Circuit Failure 
B2566 Right Tail Lamp Circuit Short to Ground 
B2567 Reverse Mirror Output Circuit Failure 
B2568 Reverse Mirror Output Circuit Short to Ground 
B2569 Liftgate Disarm Switch Circuit Short to Ground 
B2570 Right Lamp Outage Signal Circuit Short to Ground 
B2571 Left Lamp Outage Signal Circuit Short to Ground 
B2580 Aux Blower Sense Switch Circuit Failure 
B2581 Passenger Seat Occupant Detection Circuit Short To Ground 
B2582 Passenger Seat Occupant Detection Circuit Open 
B2583 Child Seat Detection Circuit Short to Ground 
B2584 Child Seat Detection Circuit Open 
B2585 Anti Theft Input Signal Circuit Short To Battery 
B2586 Headlamp Mode Select Circuit Failure 
B2587 Passenger Seat Occupant Detection Circuit Short To Battery 
B2588 Child Seat Detection Circuit Short To Battery 
B2589 Unexpected Door Reversal During Close 
B2590 Vehicle Park/Speed Signal Circuit Failure 
B2591 Detent Signal Missing During Unlatch 
B2592 PSD Not Fully Closed (Module Commanded Successfully) 
B2593 Power Sliding Door Opened During Module Close Command 
B2594 No Movement Detected After an Unlatch During Power Open 
B2595 Anti Theft Input Signal Circuit Failure 
B2596 Headlamp Aim Output Relay Circuit Short To Battery 
B2597 Headlamp Aim Output Relay Circuit Failure 
B2598 Headlamp Relay Circuit Failure 
B2599 Tailgate Release Open Circuit 
B2600 Double Locking Door Motor Frozen 
B2601 No Latch Signal Sensed on Closing and Door Reversed 
B2602 Missing Latch Signal During Power Sliding Door Unlatch 
B2603 PSD Not Fully Closed During Self-Test 
B2604 Power Sliding Door On/Off Switch Open Circuit 
B2605 Disable Signal Open Circuit 
B2606 A/C Temperature Sensor Out of Range 


[Chassis codes]


C0000 Vehicle Speed Information Circuit Malfunction
C0035 Left Front Wheel Speed Circuit Malfunction
C0040 Right Front Wheel Speed Circuit Malfunction
C0041 Right Front Wheel Speed Sensor Circuit Range/Performance (EBCM)
C0045 Left Rear Wheel Speed Circuit Malfunction
C0046 Left Rear Wheel Speed Sensor Circuit Range/Performance (EBCM)
C0050 Right Rear Wheel Speed Circuit Malfunction
C0051 LF Wheel Speed Sensor Circuit Range/Performance (EBCM)
C0060 Left Front ABS Solenoid #1 Circuit Malfunction
C0065 Left Front ABS Solenoid #2 Circuit Malfunction
C0070 Right Front ABS Solenoid #1 Circuit Malfunction
C0075 Right Front ABS Solenoid #2 Circuit Malfunction
C0080 Left Rear ABS Solenoid #1 Circuit Malfunction
C0085 Left Rear ABS Solenoid #2 Circuit Malfunction
C0090 Right Rear ABS Solenoid #1 Circuit Malfunction
C0095 Right Rear ABS Solenoid #2 Circuit Malfunction
C0110 Pump Motor Circuit Malfunction
C0121 Valve Relay Circuit Malfunction
C0128 Low Brake Fluid Circuit Low
C0141 Left TCS Solenoid #1 Circuit Malfunction
C0146 Left TCS Solenoid #2 Circuit Malfunction
C0151 Right TCS Solenoid #1 Circuit Malfunction
C0156 Right TCS Solenoid #2 Circuit Malfunction
C0161 ABS/TCS Brake Switch Circuit Malfunction
C0221 Right Front Wheel Speed Sensor Circuit Open
C0222 Right Front Wheel Speed Signal Missing
C0223 Right Front Wheel Speed Signal Erratic
C0225 Left Front Wheel Speed Sensor Circuit Open
C0226 Left Front Wheel Speed Signal Missing
C0227 Left Front Wheel Speed Signal Erratic
C0229 Drop Out of Front Wheel Speed Signals
C0235 Rear Wheel Speed Signal Circuit Open
C0236 Rear Wheel Speed Signal Circuit Missing
C0237 Rear Wheel Speed Signal Erratic
C0238 Wheel Speed Mismatch
C0241 EBCM Control Valve Circuit
C0245 Wheel Speed Sensor Frequency Error
C0254 EBCM Control Valve Circuit
C0265 EBCM Relay Circuit
C0266 EBCM Relay Circuit
C0267 Pump Motor Circuit Open/Shorted
C0268 Pump Motor Circuit Open/Shorted
C0269 Excessive Dump/Isolation Time
C0271 EBCM Malfunction
C0272 EBCM Malfunction
C0273 EBCM Malfunction
C0274 Excessive Dump/Isolation Time
C0279 Powertrain Configuration Not Valid
C0281 Brake Switch Circuit
C0283 Traction Switch Shorted to Ground
C0284 EBCM Malfunction
C0286 ABS Indicator Lamp Circuit Shorted to B+
C0287 Delivered Torque Circuit
C0288 Brake Warning Lamp Circuit Shorted to B+
C0290 Lost Communications With PCM
C0292 Lost Communications With PCM
C0291 Lost Communications With BCM
C0297 Powertrain Configuration Data Not Received
C0298 Powertrain Indicated Traction Control Malfunction
C0300 Rear Speed Sensor Malfunction
C0305 Front Speed Sensor Malfunction
C0306 Motor A or B Circuit
C0308 Motor A/B Circuit Low
C0309 Motor A/B Circuit High
C0310 Motor A/B Circuit Open
C0315 Motor Ground Circuit Open
C0321 Transfer Case Lock Circuit
C0323 T-Case Lock Circuit Low
C0324 T-Case Lock Circuit High
C0327 Encoder Circuit Malfunction
C0357 Park Switch Circuit High
C0359 Four Wheel Drive Low Range (4LO) Discrete Output Circuit
C0362 4LO Discrete Output Circuit High
C0367 Front Axle Control Circuit High
C0374 General System Malfunction
C0376 Front/Rear Shaft Speed Mismatch
C0379 Front Axle System
C0387 Unable to Perform Shift
C0472 Steering Handwheel Speed Sensor Signal V Low
C0473 Steering Handwheel Speed Sensor Signal V High
C0495 EVO Tracking Error
C0498 Steering Assist Control Actuator Feed Circuit Low
C0499 Steering Assist Control Solenoid Feed Circuit High
C0503 Steering Assist Control Solenoid Return Circuit Low
C0504 Steering Assist Control Solenoid Return Circuit High
C0550 ECU Malfunction internal write / checksum malfunction
C0559 EEPROM Checksum Error
C0563 Calibration ROM Checksum Error
C0577 Left Front Solenoid Circuit Low
C0578 Left Front Solenoid Circuit High
C0579 Left Front Solenoid Circuit Open
C0582 Right Front Solenoid Circuit Low
C0583 Right Front Solenoid Circuit High
C0584 Right Front Solenoid Circuit Open
C0587 Left Rear Solenoid Circuit Low
C0588 Left Rear Solenoid Circuit High
C0589 Left Rear Solenoid Circuit Open
C0592 Right Rear Solenoid Circuit Low
C0593 Right Rear Solenoid Circuit High
C0594 Right Rear Solenoid Circuit Open
C0611 VIN Information Error
C0615 Left Front Position Sensor Malfunction
C0620 Right Front Position Sensor Malfunction


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice list, but I'd rather have something like these

http://westersgarage.eidnet.ca/OBD2 Trouble Codes.pdf
http://service.gm.com/gmspo/mode6/pdf/2012/12OBDG02 Engine Diagnostics.pdf
http://service.gm.com/gmspo/mode6/pdf/2012/12OBDG02 Transmission Diagnostics.pdf

The main list for years and information regarding the last two links above.
http://service.gm.com/gmspo/mode6/index.html

Edit: I missed a good one, has most generic P, B and C codes.
OBD-II DTC Database - Diagnostic Trouble Codes


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

MyShibbyEco said:


> Nice list, but I'd rather have something like these
> 
> http://westersgarage.eidnet.ca/OBD2 Trouble Codes.pdf
> http://service.gm.com/gmspo/mode6/pdf/2012/12OBDG02 Engine Diagnostics.pdf
> ...


Excellent resources. 

But my purpose was to have it searchable on the site. So someone could use the search box for P0171 and this post would come up. Additionally, if someone went to google and typed "Cruze P0171" they would end up here.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Makes sense, I was thinking more from a "what in the world trips this code" point of view. The first two service.gm websites I posted have descriptions of causes as well as specific components involved.

Good information all around I'd say.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

MyShibbyEco said:


> Makes sense, I was thinking more from a "what in the world trips this code" point of view. The first two service.gm websites I posted have descriptions of causes as well as specific components involved.
> 
> Good information all around I'd say.


You're absolutely right, and your links provide that information. Very useful.


----------



## 10ur (Mar 31, 2013)

thanks a lot


----------

